#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Um bom motivo para se utilizar Intelbras WOM 5000

## fabianofaga

Bem venho acompanhando este projeto da Intelbras dês de o inicio, minha empresa (BRConnect Telecomunicações) fez parte do grupo que testou este equipamento do inicío.
Bem hoje já estou utilizando o firmware v2.0-rc.
Um exemplo da qualidade de um equipamento wireless pode ser visto sem duvida alguma na utilização de voz sobre ip.
No caso tenho implementado um link de dados e voz entre um instituto de saúde e uma clinica onde passo dados (imagens DICOM e banco de dados) e voz como os telefones em uma interligação de uma central impacta 220 e uma 68.
Em fim esta funcionando perfeitamente na distancia de 1KM, o custo de implementação e baixo, o produto e Nacional e Homologado.
Sem duvidas a confiabilidade é garantida, o equipamento tem garantia de 1 ano o que em boa parte dos concorrentes não tem, e suporte técnico fornecido pela fabrica.
Como diretor de TI da BRConnect eu o recomendo para uso sem sombra de duvidas!

----------


## cdcm

cara onde vc encontrou essa versao do firmware, no site da intelbras nao ha, tem como vc compartilhar?

----------


## hodesanionetx

bom D+

----------


## Smart

Estou migrando para o 5.8 e pretendo usar este equipamento, barato e financiável pelo BNDES...

Alguém aqui pode citar experiências do mesmo em modo BRIDGE?

----------


## Roberto21

Brother você está desatualizado!!

Tem versões mais atuais de firmware que trata do ganho de sinal da antena, a versão que estou usando é essa aqui ó:

Sistema

*Modelo*
WOM5000

*Identificação do Equipamento*
Digtec - I

*Tempo Online*
3h:24m:6s

*Versão do Firmware*
2.0-RC2

----------


## jlima2001

Bom, se for para PtP não utilizaria esta antena e sim antenas com parábola, pois possuem um ganho maior e uma abertura menor, ideais para PtP.
Se for para PtmP, não vejo vantagem em usar CDMA ao invés de TDMA, e pelo que eu saiba, a WOM 5000 não roda em TDMA.
Portanto, a WOM 5000 pra mim é mais uma CPE comum, que eu não indicaria para ninguém tanto em PtP quanto PtmP, a não ser numa aplicação amadora.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## Roberto21

Nossa, quanta ''sabedoria'' !!!

Me diga então o que não é uma CPE comum para ser usada como ''station'' ?

*Obs: Não vale citar a Ubiquiti por que já tem muitas CPE'S que usam o mesmo chipset e até recebem o firmware via ''WEB'' e funcionam do mesmo jeito, inclusive com Airmax ativo.*

----------


## jlima2001

Roberto, vamos a alguns exemplos de CPEs com TDMA:

- SXT da Mikrotik: Utiliza o protocolo NV2, baseado em TDMA;

- Toda a série APC da Deliberant: Utiliza o protocolo iPoll, baseado em TDMA;

- A série APC da Intelbras, que na verdade é a mesma da Deliberant.

- Algumas CPEs da Zcomax.

- As CPEs da Ubiquiti, que utilizam o protocolo AirMax, baseado em TDMA.

Existem também outras, que se baseiam em protocolos de outras marcas, como a CPE MaxxStation da MaxxGain, que se baseia no AirMax e CPE's construídas com routerboards, como as da Rootenna, que herdam o protocolo NV2 da Mikrotik.

Abraços,

Jonas Lima

----------


## Roberto21

hummm, tem fundamento . :Bebored:

----------


## latelecom

Boa tarde, segue link para download do último firmware da Intelbras.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1

O suporte da Intelbras me informou que é a versão final do firmware postado anteriormente que eram beta.

J.C.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Estou migrando minha rede para usar em todos os clientes a nanobridgeM5 25dbi e nas bases Mikrotik com RB411AH + R52HN + antenas BaseStation Ubiquiti. Está ficando excelente, quase todos modulando em 300/300 Mbps, CCQ acima de 90% e conseguindo um tráfego de até 100 Mbps limitado pelas interfaces ethernet da base e do cliente.

O motivo da minha escolha se deve ao fato de que a RB 411AH tem um bom processamento (bem melhor que o RocketM5) e nos clientes a escolha pela Nanobridge se deve ao alto ganho da antena (25 dbi), pela boa qualidade da parte estrutural da antena (partes de metal e fixação são imbatíves) e finalmente pelo bom preço.

O único inconveniente até o momento é o fato de não poder usar Mikrotik no cliente, pois nas minhas avaliações tanto o hardware quanto o firmware da Mikrotik estão muito a frente a Ubiquiti, principalmente pelo potencial dos protocolos Nstreme e NV2, que sem dúvida conferem um grande ganho na comunicação. Desta forma me restou usar 802.11n mesmo, o que tem me preoucupado se futuramente não terei problema quanto a limitação de numero de clientes ma cada base.

Por isso gostaria que dessem uma analisada se existe alguma alternativa para ativar TDMA, usando Mikrotik na base e Ubiquiti no cliente.




> Roberto, vamos a alguns exemplos de CPEs com TDMA:
> 
> - SXT da Mikrotik: Utiliza o protocolo NV2, baseado em TDMA;
> 
> - Toda a série APC da Deliberant: Utiliza o protocolo iPoll, baseado em TDMA;
> 
> - A série APC da Intelbras, que na verdade é a mesma da Deliberant.
> 
> - Algumas CPEs da Zcomax.
> ...

----------


## jlima2001

Santiago... você fez exatamente o que não deveria ser feito: Utilizar mikrotik como AP e Ubiquiti no cliente, ou vice-versa. Os protocolos NV2 e AirMax são incompatíveis, apesar de usarem o mesmo conceito de TDMA.

Você deveria ter usado Rockets no seu AP e NanoBridges nos clientes, ou então, usar Mikrotik no seu AP e SXT no seus clientes. Misturar os dois é que não pode.

Você terá problemas com colisões de pacotes quanto tiver muitos clientes no AP. Dependendo da característica da sua rede, com mais de 15 clientes já irá enfrentar problemas de lentidão.

Para amenizar isso, aconselho usar RTS/CTS nas Nanos. Irá melhorar, mas não se compara com TDMA. Pesquise sobre isso.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## latelecom

Gostaria de compartilhar os resultados surpreendentes dos testes que realizei, comparando NS LOCO M5, NS M5 e WOM 5000.

Cenário: troca de arquivos a uma distância de 1Km do AP.

Performance:
NS LOCO M5 = 18 MBps
NS M5 = 32 MBps
WOM 5000 = 30 MBps

Sinal:
NS LOCO M5 = -68
NS M5 = -62
WOM 5000 = -65

Preço:
NS LOCO M5 = R$ 200,00
NS M5 = R$ 260,00
WOM 5000 = R$ 169,00

Com estes resultados somados ao preço e condições de compra (BNDES), hoje sem dúvida o equipamento Intelbras é imbatível. E ainda tem suporte e garantia. Está na hora de revemos nossos conceitos.

J.C.

----------


## jlima2001

Cada um puxa sardinha pro lado que lhe convém... rsrsrs
Agora, por 30 reais, eu não deixo de comprar um TDMA pra comprar um RTS/CTS. Só se fosse louco!!!
Pega 40 WOM 5000, joga no melhor AP do mundo e bota elas pra falarem ao mesmo tempo... Resultado: caos total! Porque? Porque CDMA não funciona em rede outdoor. 
Já com TDMA, com 40 estações conectadas, nem se nota diferença de perda de desempenho. Há casos que um mesmo POP suporta até 100 estações TDMA.

Revi bem meus conceitos a um tempo atrás e hoje, sinceramente, não troco TDMA por preço algum comparado a CDMA.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## Fernandols

> Cada um puxa sardinha pro lado que lhe convém... rsrsrs
> Agora, por 30 reais, eu não deixo de comprar um TDMA pra comprar um RTS/CTS. Só se fosse louco!!!
> Pega 40 WOM 5000, joga no melhor AP do mundo e bota elas pra falarem ao mesmo tempo... Resultado: caos total! Porque? Porque CDMA não funciona em rede outdoor. 
> Já com TDMA, com 40 estações conectadas, nem se nota diferença de perda de desempenho. Há casos que um mesmo POP suporta até 100 estações TDMA.
> 
> Revi bem meus conceitos a um tempo atrás e hoje, sinceramente, não troco TDMA por preço algum comparado a CDMA.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


Sim mas convenhamos que para um pqueno PTP de curta distancia ele é bem competitivo.

----------


## jlima2001

Mas Fernando, não montaria nenhum PTP na minha rede usando CPE. Se for para coisa amadora, indico sim, como disse no início do tópico.
Mas para coisa profissional, PTP só com parábola. Concorda?

----------


## JonasMT

> Mas Fernando, não montaria nenhum PTP na minha rede usando CPE. Se for para coisa amadora, indico sim, como disse no início do tópico.
> Mas para coisa profissional, PTP só com parábola. Concorda?


Estou montando um pop novo com apc m5 + Basestation e wom 5000 c/ ipool ON, pronto temos um protoloco tdma rodando na rede correto?

Pois ja to de saco cheio de rocket queimando porta lan, e sim ja fiz todo o blabla discutido em todo topico. Ubnt é um baita radio pelo seu valor, mas este problema de porta queimando ou caindo pra /10 ja me encheu as paciencia.

Se ipool nao presta, o geito vai ser continuar sendo mulher de malandro da ubnt.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Prezado Jonas, seguindo sua orientação resolvi pesquisar melhor sobre CSMA e TDMA e entender adequadamente como eles funcionam e para que eles servem para então dar uma opinião.

Mas antes de dar minha opinião, vou fazer um resumo breve e simples do que é o CSMA e TDMA para que caso alguém que venha a ler e este tópico e não saiba o que é, mas tenha curiosidade, fique por dentro. Observação: Essa descrição é somente uma breve descrição sobre o que eu entendi.

O CSMA e o TDMA são os chamados Métodos de Acesso ao Meio e tem como função organizar a comunicação entre o a AP e as estações, evitando que duas estações transmitam ao mesmo tempo causando colisoões e portanto atraplhando a comunicação.

Funcionamento do CSMA: Neste método (que é padrão adotado em redes 802.11) o pacote enviado possui um campo que contém duração prevista para sua transmissão. Esta função é conhecida como Detecção Virtual da Portadora, e o campo que carrega esta informação é conhecido como “Duration Field". O valor extraído deste campo é então registrado num contador decrescente conhecido como NAV (Network Allocation Vector). 
Este contador opera como um cronômetro regressivo que enquanto não for igual a zero significa meio ocupado, e quando é igual a zero, meio livre. Após o NAV atingir o valor zero, um tempo aleatório deve ser aguardado antes da EM transmitir. Este tempo aleatório é conhecido como backoff time. Ele foi criado porque a probabilidade de duas EM transmitirem simultaneamente apóscontador NAV atingir zero é bastante considerável, e colisões não seriam evitadas. 
A probabilidade de colisão reduz a valores muito próximos de zero com a implementação do backoff time entretanto, mesmo com a implementação do Backoff time, poderia ocorrer uma colisão, caso um dos nós não recebesse o valor do contador, podendo transmitir achando que o meio estava livre quando na verdade não está, gerando colisão. 
Para evitar esse problema, foi implementado ao CSMA o método RTS/CTS, onde a estação que deseja transmitir envia um pacote RTS para a estação de destino. Se a estação de destino estiver livre, ela responde com um pacote CTS para a estação transmissora. Sendo assim, todas as estações ligadas ao AP ouvem este pacote e não fazem transmissões por um determinado período de tempo, permitindo assim que a estação transmissora envie seus dados e receba o pacote de reconhecimento (ACK) sem chance de colisões, porém ocorre um aumento no overhead.


Funcionamento do TDMA: 
No TDMA o acesso ao meio é dividido entre as estações concetadas à estação, sendo que cada estação tem um determinado tempo para transmitir, encerrado esse tempo ela tem que aguardar sua próxima vez. Nesse método não ocorrem colisões e existe a possibilidade de priorização.


Após esse estudo minhas conclusões são as seguintes:

1- Com a utilização do RTS/CTS, a chance de colisões no CSMA são mínimas, praticamente zero, portanto não há perda significativa com relação à capacidade de clientes conectados quando comparado ao TDMA, na verdade, ao estudar os dois métodos, o CSMA até me pareceu mais eficiente do que o TDMA na gerencia de acesso ao meio, pois uma estação somete ocupa o meio pelo tempo estritamente necessário para sua comunicação. Essa melhor eficiência pode resultar até numa maior capacidade de clientes. Tanto pode ser verdade que os telefones celulares evoluíram do TDMA para o CDMA e não o ocntrário.

2- Na verdade a única desvantagem do CSMA seria com relação ao maior overhead, o que com certeza vai resultar em uma menor banda ao usar 802.11 ao invés de TDMA, mas que em muitos casos, como o meu por exemplo, não é problema, pois esse aumento na banda também vem acompanhado de um aumento na latencia, e além de tudo minha a limitação nao está na parte wireless e sim na porta ethernet, sendo assim o aumento de banda não seria usufruido e eu só ficaria com o aumento da latência

3- Essa questão de usar TDMA está me parecendo que na verdade se trata de uma boa estratégia de marketink da Mikrotik e Ubiquiti na tentativa de nos convencerem a usar seus protocolos proprietários e assim ficarmos vinculados a usar somente equipamentos deles.

Pra finalizar, cabe ressaltar que na minha rede tenho base com quase 50 clientes conectados e que não tem apresentado nehum problema, na verdade estão muito bem até agora. Daqui um tempo essa base vai ter 100 clientes ou mais, aí simj podererei ter certeza se a realmente o TDMA suporta mais clientes que o 802.11


P.S. Desculpem pela extensão da resposta, mas não tinha como ficar menor.









> Santiago... você fez exatamente o que não deveria ser feito: Utilizar mikrotik como AP e Ubiquiti no cliente, ou vice-versa. Os protocolos NV2 e AirMax são incompatíveis, apesar de usarem o mesmo conceito de TDMA.
> 
> Você deveria ter usado Rockets no seu AP e NanoBridges nos clientes, ou então, usar Mikrotik no seu AP e SXT no seus clientes. Misturar os dois é que não pode.
> 
> Você terá problemas com colisões de pacotes quanto tiver muitos clientes no AP. Dependendo da característica da sua rede, com mais de 15 clientes já irá enfrentar problemas de lentidão.
> 
> Para amenizar isso, aconselho usar RTS/CTS nas Nanos. Irá melhorar, mas não se compara com TDMA. Pesquise sobre isso.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima

----------


## JonasMT

*SantiagaMG* Tenho em um das minhas basestation + rocket media de 38 on com picos de 54 user, com trafego variando entre 3 a 18mbps.

No MOMENTO esta com airmax off pois tinha umas tplink amanha devo tirar a ultima e ligar o Airmax, a noite posto se senti alguma diferença

----------


## 1929

> Estou montando um pop novo com apc m5 + Basestation e wom 5000 c/ ipool ON, pronto temos um protoloco tdma rodando na rede correto?


Jonas, você já montou o pop? E este Wom 5000 já foi ativado? Pois vendo no site da Intelbrás, não cita que ele tenha o Ipool (Tdma). Já a linha APC tenho certeza que tem.

Quanto ao RTS, faço uso deste recurso com bons resultados.
Mas ele não deve se igualar ou suplantar o TDMA. 
Não uso TDMA para comparar, mas esta tem sido a tendência dos fabricantes.
Tanto é que está aí o Airmax, NV2, Ipool.

Na verdade uso, mas em ponto a ponto nas repetidoras. Então não dá para fazer comparações.

O aumento de banda pelo que entendi deve se dar por causa do protocolo N aliado ao Mimo que alguns modelos apresentam.
Tanto é que se for 1x1 o máximo é 65mbps que agregado seriam os 150mbps anunciados nos produtos.
o 2x2 é que teoricamente daria os 300mbps.

Já o controle de choque de pacotes com tdma que não tem a ver com a banda passante parece ser mais eficiente, pelo que andei lendo.

----------


## Roberto21

> Prezado Jonas, seguindo sua orientação resolvi pesquisar melhor sobre CSMA e TDMA e entender adequadamente como eles funcionam e para que eles servem para então dar uma opinião.
> 
> Mas antes de dar minha opinião, vou fazer um resumo breve e simples do que é o CSMA e TDMA para que caso alguém que venha a ler e este tópico e não saiba o que é, mas tenha curiosidade, fique por dentro. Observação: Essa descrição é somente uma breve descrição sobre o que eu entendi.
> 
> O CSMA e o TDMA são os chamados Métodos de Acesso ao Meio e tem como função organizar a comunicação entre o a AP e as estações, evitando que duas estações transmitam ao mesmo tempo causando colisoões e portanto atraplhando a comunicação.
> 
> Funcionamento do CSMA: Neste método (que é padrão adotado em redes 802.11) o pacote enviado possui um campo que contém duração prevista para sua transmissão. Esta função é conhecida como Detecção Virtual da Portadora, e o campo que carrega esta informação é conhecido como “Duration Field". O valor extraído deste campo é então registrado num contador decrescente conhecido como NAV (Network Allocation Vector). 
> Este contador opera como um cronômetro regressivo que enquanto não for igual a zero significa meio ocupado, e quando é igual a zero, meio livre. Após o NAV atingir o valor zero, um tempo aleatório deve ser aguardado antes da EM transmitir. Este tempo aleatório é conhecido como backoff time. Ele foi criado porque a probabilidade de duas EM transmitirem simultaneamente apóscontador NAV atingir zero é bastante considerável, e colisões não seriam evitadas. 
> A probabilidade de colisão reduz a valores muito próximos de zero com a implementação do backoff time entretanto, mesmo com a implementação do Backoff time, poderia ocorrer uma colisão, caso um dos nós não recebesse o valor do contador, podendo transmitir achando que o meio estava livre quando na verdade não está, gerando colisão. 
> ...


A tempos não via aqui uma resposta tão técnica baseada em pesquisas.

A parte que mais me chamou atenção é quando diz que é uma questão de marketing, isso tem que ser levado e muito em consideração para dizer algo sobre tecnologia. Tem gente por ai que é como papagaio só repete o que os outros dizem, nem se da o trabalho de verificar a veracidade da informação, ao menos você Santiago me parece não fazer parte desse time.PARABÉNS.

----------


## jlima2001

Santiago, você quase entendeu a diferença entre as tecnologias, mas vou te explicar corretamente.

1) Não é CSMA. É CDMA!

2) Os celulares evoluíram de CDMA para TDMA, e não o contrário. Não confunda com W-CDMA.

3) O CDMA funciona da seguinte forma:

(Sem RTS/CTS). Quando uma estação quer transmitir, ela verifica se não há ninguém transmitindo e então inicia a sua transmissão. Em ambientes indoor, funciona bem, pois todas as estações se "ouvem". Mas em redes outdoor, como as nossas, as estações clientes ficam longe uma das outras e muitas não conseguem escutar as demais. Então a estação cliente inicia a sua transmissão, pensando que ninguém está transmitindo e acontece a famosa "colisão de pacotes", pois duas ou mais estações estão transmitindo ao mesmo tempo.

(Com RTS/CTS). Ela faz exatamente o que acontece acima, entretanto antes de iniciar a transmissão, o cliente envia um pacote chamado "RTS - Request To Send". O AP então transmite outro pacote chamado "CTS - Clear To Send" quando nenhuma estação está transmitindo, autorizando a estação que solicitou a começar a transmitir. Todos os clientes ouvem esse "CTS" e então param de transmitir, aguardando terminar a transmissão do cliente que solicitou. As colisões de pacotes diminuem com esse recurso, mas não terminam, pois ainda acontecem colisões durante as requisições de RTS e quando alguma estação cliente não escuta o "CTS". O maior problema do RTS/CTS é que isso diminui o throughput da rede, pois para cada transmissão são usados mais 2 pacotes (RTS e CTS). Em alguns casos, a implementação de RTS/CTS causa mais lentidão na rede do que não usa-la.

4) O TDMA funciona exatamente do jeito que você disse. Cada estação transmite durante o seu tempo, sem necessidade de RTS/CTS, sem colisões de pacotes, de forma ordenada. É a forma mais eficaz de transmissão.

Santiago, não deixe se enganar. Estude mais, peça opinião das pessoas com mais experiência e verá que os seguintes pontos são verdades incontestáveis.

Numa rede "outdoor" com muitos clientes:
- Com CDMA existem MUITAS colisões de pacotes.
- Com TDMA não existem colisões de pacotes dos clientes da mesma rede.
- Com CDMA o throughput da rede é menor.
- Com CDMA a latência é muito variável e chega a causar perda de pacotes.
- Com TDMA a latência é constante e não há perda de pacotes por esse motivo.
- TDMA é superior ao CDMA.

Como você disse, Mikrotik e Ubiquiti querem SIM empurrar TDMA em você. Se você não quer, azar o seu!

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## jlima2001

> Estou montando um pop novo com apc m5 + Basestation e wom 5000 c/ ipool ON, pronto temos um protoloco tdma rodando na rede correto?
> 
> Pois ja to de saco cheio de rocket queimando porta lan, e sim ja fiz todo o blabla discutido em todo topico. Ubnt é um baita radio pelo seu valor, mas este problema de porta queimando ou caindo pra /10 ja me encheu as paciencia.
> 
> Se ipool nao presta, o geito vai ser continuar sendo mulher de malandro da ubnt.


Chará, WOM 5000 não tem iPool, portanto é somente CDMA.

----------


## Smart

Olá,

Me dei ao luxo de entrar nesse debate, trabalhei muitos anos com celulares e creio que posso embasar meus conhecimentos nas experiências que tenho na área...

As extintas Maxitel (TIM), Telemig(Vivo) e ATL (Claro) usavam da tecnologia TDMA em seus aparelhos, no estado de MG, RJ e ES, já a Telefônica (Vivo) era a única que usava CDMA, no estado do RJ, ES e SP se não me engano, e vou te contar, a qualidade de voz era bem melhor, algo até muito citado em suas propagandas, e até pouco antes da implantação do GSM as redes CDMA de celular da Telefônica operavam a todo vapor, inclusive já com planos de pacote de dados, coisas inexistentes no mundo TDMA, sem contar que os aparelhos CDMA era muito mais evoluídos... Aonde entra o Wireless nessa história toda?

Bem, voz e dados são trafegados em pacotes, logo se a qualidade CDMA é melhor... Tem algo errado aí em dizer que TDMA é tão superior ao CDMA, não tiro o mérito do TDMA, com seus protocolos proprietários, Nv2, AirMax e etc... O tempo passa as coisas evoluem, é a ordem natural das coisas, hoje o TDMA esta sim a frente. Discordo muito de você citar que MK não casa bem com UBNT, ou vice versa, os protocolos proprietários são bons sim!! Mas não essa maravilha toda, basta procurar aqui no fórum, inúmeros casos de pessoas que desligaram o AirMax, por aumento de latência e até mesmo lentidão, creio que uma rede bem planejada e principalmente bem configurada, pode oferecer sim bons resultados em modo "genérico" (todos os equipamentos operando no mesmo modo, no caso N, porém de marcas diferentes) não é o ideal, claro, mas hoje em dia não dá pra se amarrar somente em uma marca, já viu os preços de Intelbrás? A grande incidência de problemas com UBNT? O jeito é levar da maneira que cabe no bolso, e que funcione bem, porque meu amigo, teoria e bancada é uma coisa, agora no campo... A história muda e muito...

Abraços




> Santiago, você quase entendeu a diferença entre as tecnologias, mas vou te explicar corretamente.
> 
> 1) Não é CSMA. É CDMA!
> 
> 2) Os celulares evoluíram de CDMA para TDMA, e não o contrário. Não confunda com W-CDMA.
> 
> 3) O CDMA funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> (Sem RTS/CTS). Quando uma estação quer transmitir, ela verifica se não há ninguém transmitindo e então inicia a sua transmissão. Em ambientes indoor, funciona bem, pois todas as estações se "ouvem". Mas em redes outdoor, como as nossas, as estações clientes ficam longe uma das outras e muitas não conseguem escutar as demais. Então a estação cliente inicia a sua transmissão, pensando que ninguém está transmitindo e acontece a famosa "colisão de pacotes", pois duas ou mais estações estão transmitindo ao mesmo tempo.
> ...

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá,
> 
> Me dei ao luxo de entrar nesse debate, trabalhei muitos anos com celulares e creio que posso embasar meus conhecimentos nas experiências que tenho na área...
> 
> As extintas Maxitel (TIM), Telemig(Vivo) e ATL (Claro) usavam da tecnologia TDMA em seus aparelhos, no estado de MG, RJ e ES, já a Telefônica (Vivo) era a única que usava CDMA, no estado do RJ, ES e SP se não me engano, e vou te contar, a qualidade de voz era bem melhor, algo até muito citado em suas propagandas, e até pouco antes da implantação do GSM as redes CDMA de celular da Telefônica operavam a todo vapor, inclusive já com planos de pacote de dados, coisas inexistentes no mundo TDMA, sem contar que os aparelhos CDMA era muito mais evoluídos... Aonde entra o Wireless nessa história toda?
> 
> Bem, voz e dados são trafegados em pacotes, logo se a qualidade CDMA é melhor... Tem algo errado aí em dizer que TDMA é tão superior ao CDMA, não tiro o mérito do TDMA, com seus protocolos proprietários, Nv2, AirMax e etc... O tempo passa as coisas evoluem, é a ordem natural das coisas, hoje o TDMA esta sim a frente. Discordo muito de você citar que MK não casa bem com UBNT, ou vice versa, os protocolos proprietários são bons sim!! Mas não essa maravilha toda, basta procurar aqui no fórum, inúmeros casos de pessoas que desligaram o AirMax, por aumento de latência e até mesmo lentidão, creio que uma rede bem planejada e principalmente bem configurada, pode oferecer sim bons resultados em modo "genérico" (todos os equipamentos operando no mesmo modo, no caso N, porém de marcas diferentes) não é o ideal, claro, mas hoje em dia não dá pra se amarrar somente em uma marca, já viu os preços de Intelbrás? A grande incidência de problemas com UBNT? O jeito é levar da maneira que cabe no bolso, e que funcione bem, porque meu amigo, teoria e bancada é uma coisa, agora no campo... A história muda e muito...
> 
> Abraços



Boa meu garoto, penso assim como você. Conheço as tecnologias também, antes de ter o provedor tinha uma autorizada de aparelhos eletrônicos, tinha 10 autorizadas e estava sempre trabalhando dia a dia com o que aparecia de mais recente no Brasil.

Conheço também as armadilhas da industria, temos uma rede de porte médio aqui e me peguei muito dependente da UBNT, então resolvi ''descentralizar'' e montar outros POP's com outras tecnologias, até agora está indo bem, sem usar protocolo proprietário as minhas opções de hardware são diversas, temos mais de 800 clientes em protocolos proprietários e quero acabar com essa dependência.

Trabalhamos com setorização e cada POP nosso vai em média 100 clientes, então montei o POP intelbrás (só em N) e estamos associando os clientes neles, o bom dessa experiência é que estamos descobrindo hardwares de qualidade que não deixam nada a desejar a Ubiquiti como a antena da Maxxstation, *é uma maravilha*, depois de atualizar o firmware dela ela trabalha em (A,B,N) acredite, pode-se ativar o Airmax ou não dependendo do que se precisa ela é a antena (atualmente) ideal.

----------


## GuileW

> Santiago, você quase entendeu a diferença entre as tecnologias, mas vou te explicar corretamente.
> 
> 1) Não é CSMA. É CDMA!


Caro Jonas,

Primeiro, uma frase: "Pelo amor..."

Na boa... Nunca mais cometa esse terrível erro!! Do contrário, seus comentários serão desconsiderados totalmente.
Tecnologia Wi-Fi (802.11) é CSMA/CA!!! Não é CDMA!! CDMA é coisa de telefonia celular!!

----------


## jlima2001

> Caro Jonas,
> 
> Primeiro, uma frase: "Pelo amor..."
> 
> Na boa... Nunca mais cometa esse terrível erro!! Do contrário, seus comentários serão desconsiderados totalmente.
> Tecnologia Wi-Fi (802.11) é CSMA/CA!!! Não é CDMA!! CDMA é coisa de telefonia celular!!


Valeu pela dica.

----------


## filzek

Pra quem quer ter motivo bom, teste a nova solução Krazer.

*Novas CPEs 5.8GHz Plataforma Atheros - 150Mbps 1T1R A partir de R$ 149.90 e MiMo 300Mbps 2T2R - AirOS compativeis*Atenção!

A todos os clientes e amigos do UNDERLINUX, a Krazer irá oferecer equipamentos 5GHz compatível com rede Ubiquiti e AirMax por um preço especial.

A CPE Krazer 5GHz 1T1R 150Mbps 26dbm com Antena de 18dBi (abertura 60 graus) c/ fonte PoE e Suporte Pan e Tilt a R$ 149.90 (R$ 169.90) * Roda AirMax 5.1.2

A CPE Krazer 5GHz 1T1R 150Mbps 26dbm com Antena de 20dBi XPOL (abertura 20 graus) c/ fonte PoE e Suporte Pan e Tilt a R$ 163.90 (R$ 189.90) * Roda AirMax 5.1.2

Com a Antena de 20dBi XPOL a distancia e a largura de banda fica excelente, recomendo ela!

Para clientes com necessidades de MiMo 2T2R HxV 300Mbps, segue a proposta do novo equipamento lançado em fevereiro que concorre com a NM5 e MaxxStation.

Krazer KN5 = 300Mbps Atheros 2x2 até 1000mW de potência antena integrada de 18dBi c/ fonte poe 24v a R$ 189.90 (frete gratis acima de 10 peças via PAC ou Transportadora para todo brasil)
http://www.krazer.com.br/cpekn5/

entrem em contato direto com a venda na fabrica.

aceitamos pagamento com cartão bndes.

todos produtos com nota fiscal.

Gerente de Vendas: Val Campos
[email protected]
Vivo Fixo: (19) 3256-5557
Vivo Fixo: (19) 3245-0708
NET Fixo: (19) 3342-8100
Tim Fixo: (19) 4107-1111
Tim Cel: (19) 8421-3666
Nextel: (19) 7824-5217
Radiol: 55*85*159811

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Caro Jonas,
> 
> Primeiro, uma frase: "Pelo amor..."
> 
> Na boa... Nunca mais cometa esse terrível erro!! Do contrário, seus comentários serão desconsiderados totalmente.
> Tecnologia Wi-Fi (802.11) é CSMA/CA!!! Não é CDMA!! CDMA é coisa de telefonia celular!!


Colega, vamos por partes aqui.

CSMA/CA quer dizer: *Carrier sense multiple access with collision avoidance (Acesso múltiplo com verificação de portadora com anulação/prevenção de colisão) [1]
*
Também temos uma variante da técnica, que seria: _Carrier Sense Multiple Access with Collision Detection [2]
_
O CSMA/CA usa o RTS/CTS para controle e prevencao de colisao de pacotes.

Porque as colisoes de pacotes devem ser evitadas?
R: Porque elas podiam derrubar uma rede, no caso das redes em topologia anel usando cabos coaxiais, como redes Token Ring [3] da IBM. Nessas redes, o meio físico é compartilhado, afinal, era um único cabo coaxial ligando todas as estacoes. Se duas ou mais máquinas fossem enviar dados ao mesmo tempo, haveria colisao de pacotes, já que o meio era compartilhado. Para evitar isso, foi criado as técnicas de acesso ao meio, CSMA e suas variantes CA e CD.

CA[4] previne a colisao de pacotes usando RTS (Request to Send), que é um pacote que o ap cliente envia para o ap emissor perguntando se ele pode enviar, e o CTS (Clear to Send) no qual o ap emissor avisa ao ap cliente que o meio está livre por "x" microssegundos e ele pode transmitir. Essa técnica evita o nó escondido que foi levantando em um tópico criado pelo colega @1929; salvo engano.

Quando eu comecei a estudar redes, isso em 2002, aprendi sobre o CSMA/CD, e com os anos fui aperfeicoando o conhecimento e a cada dia entendo mais o que essas 6 letras querem dizer. Em redes Ethernet cabeadas usando um HUB, a colisao de pacotes era algo comum, que afetava a rede, pois as estacoes tinham que retransmitir várias vezes. Com o uso de Switchs isso diminui, e com a evolucao, em redes Gigabit isso já nem existe (colisao de pacotes).

Demorei alguns anos (10 na verdade) para entender que o meio físico em redes Ethernet cabeadas era o cabo de rede e que por sua vez, a analogia poderia ser carregada aos ares, ao espectro radioelétrico, no qual o meio físico sao os canais, logo todos (o provedor, seus clientes e seus concorrentes) que usam um determinado canal compartem o meio físico, e como já foi mencionado acima, nem todos os participantes da concorrência do canal tem como saber se estao transmitindo ou nao, e todos comecam a transmitir na esperanca de serem escutados.

De fato, CDMA e TDMA sao coisas diferentes ao CSMA (CA ou CD), já que quando falamos em CSMA falamos em acesso ao meio, e quando falamos em CDMA e TDMA falamos em protocolos de transmissao usando o meio.

CDMA [5] 


> *CDMA (Code Division Multiple Access, ou Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Código) é um método de acesso a canais em sistemas de comunicação. É utilizado tanto para a telefonia celularquanto para o rastreamento via satélite (GPS) e usa os prefixos tecnológicos como o IS-95 da 1.ª geração -1G- e o tão popular IS-2000 da 3.ª geração -3G.*


Ele usa uma forma de codificar os dados e dividir por canais e enviar tudo ao mesmo tempo. É uma forma de envio de dados.

TDMA [6] 


> A sigla *TDMA vem do inglês Time Division Multiple Access , que quer dizer "Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Tempo"*


Aqui a técnica é dividir os dados e enviar em "subcanais", quer dizer, dentro de um canal, ele pega uma frequência e manda uma quantidade de dados, pega outra frequência e manda outra quantidade de dados. Com isso ele foge da interfência e da colisao de pacotes, já que se algum dado se perder, basta com que o receptor envie un noack e o emissor envia apenas os dados faltantes.

Fazendo uma analogia ao transito seria como se ao invés de mandar um determinado lote de mercadorias por caminhao (facilitaria o transporte, já que vai tudo de uma vez por um único meio), dividissemos o envio entre 3 motocicletas. No caso das motos, o envio só estaria completo quando as 3 chegassem e montassem o pacote enviado, e se um motociclista sofresse algum acidente, era só dar uma ligada e pedir para a agência enviar novamente (uma cópia do) o pacote que o motorista acidentado estava transportando. 
Se o caminhao sofresse um acidente, teriam que enviar tudo novamente.

Cada técnica e protocolo de transmissao tem sua vantagem/desvantagem, cabe a nós escolher o melhor.

Referências:

[1] http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSMA/CA
[2] http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSMA/CD
[3] http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Token_Ring
[4] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11_RTS/CTS
[5] http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cdma
[6] http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tdma

----------


## Roberto21

> Pra quem quer ter motivo bom, teste a nova solução Krazer.
> 
> *Novas CPEs 5.8GHz Plataforma Atheros - 150Mbps 1T1R A partir de R$ 149.90 e MiMo 300Mbps 2T2R - AirOS compativeis*
> 
> Atenção!
> 
> A todos os clientes e amigos do UNDERLINUX, a Krazer irá oferecer equipamentos 5GHz compatível com rede Ubiquiti e AirMax por um preço especial.
> 
> A CPE Krazer 5GHz 1T1R 150Mbps 26dbm com Antena de 18dBi (abertura 60 graus) c/ fonte PoE e Suporte Pan e Tilt a R$ 149.90 (R$ 169.90) * Roda AirMax 5.1.2
> ...


Erick, boa tarde!

Não entendi o preço da antena, é R$ 149.00, ou R$ 169.00 ?

----------


## SantiagoMG

Prezado Jonas, primeiramente gostaria de agradecer pelas respostas, que são muito claras, didáticas e num excelente nível técnico, e também gostaria de agradecer por ter instigado o debate sobre o uso do protocolo TDMA, pois até ontem nem sabia como funcionava corretamente essa questão de controle de acesso ao meio.

Bom, mas para dar prosseguimento ao debate, eu vou colar abaixo um link de um excelente material sobre o padrão IEEE 802.11 do Departamento de Engenharia de Sistema da UFRJ, para servir de referencia para algumas colocações que vou fazer. E sugiro a todos que leiam o documeto inteiro, pois é EXCELENTE!!


http://www.garf.coppe.ufrj.br/PDFs/csma_ca_eduardo.pdf


Minhas Observações:

1- Jonas, com relação à nomenclatura, infelizmente tenho que lhe informar que o equívoco ocorrido foi de sua parte mesmo, e o o nome correto adotado pela IEEE é CSMA e não CDMA. Na verdade o mais correto mesmo é CSMA-CA. Mas na verdade isso nem é tão importante, o importante é entender o funcionamento e isso você demonstrou que conhece plenamente.

2- Mas o que tem chamado minha atenção é essa informação de que o TDMA suporta mais clientes conectados do que o CSMA-CA, pois não consegui encontrar em nenhum outro documento a não ser dos próprios fabricantes Mikrotik e Ubiquiti, sendo que a única explicação que eles dão para esse aumento da capacidade é a inexistência de colisão e o menor overhead, mas agora analisando mais friamente a gente começa a notar que essas colisões não são tão prejudiciais assim e que na verdade elas não acontecem com a intensidade que eles nos fazem acreditar que acontecem, principalmente com o uso do RTS/CTS 

E para ficar ainda mais fundamentado vejam o que está escrito nesse documento da UFRJ que postei o link, em sua pagina 2: _"Quando falamos de protocolos de acesso ao meio estamos interessados em encontrar uma forma eficiente de compartilhar o recurso mais caro e escasso de uma rede de telecomunicações, o meio de transmissão. É importantíssimo perceber também que um canal compartilhado é uma excelente forma de prover conectividade entre várias estações. Nas redes de computadores o tráfego é dito ser em rajadas ou seja, uma estação gera tráfego durante muito pouco tempo mas quando o faz necessita de muitos recurso da rede .Devido a esta característica os métodos de alocação fixa como o TDMA e o FDMA não são uma boa solução. É mais sensato pensar num método onde toda a banda seja alocada a um único usuário durante um curto período de tempo. O jogo neste caso é como controlar o acesso a este canal compartilhado de uma forma que a banda de transmissão seja dividida de forma eficiente entre os muitos usuários."_


3- Com relação ao prejuízo à comunicação causado pelas colisões e sobre o uso do RTS/CTS também é necessário nós refletirmos e ver se vale a pena usar ou não, pois vejam o que está descrito no documento da UFRJ em sua página 13, após analisarem a utilização do RTS/CTS: _"...a diferença fundamental entre os dois modos de acesso, enquanto o modo básico apresenta um overhead maior, quando ocorre uma colisão, o tempo desperdiçado no modo de reserva é muito menor (igual ao RTS), intuitivamente pode-se concluir que a eficiência dos dois é função do tamanho do pacote, se o pacote for pequeno não existe motivo para realizar uma reserva de recursos é melhor transmitir imediatamente, mas se o pacote for grande o modo de reserva é melhor pois se houver uma colisão o tempo período com esta colisão é bem melhor, por isso que o padrão especificou um modo híbrido de funcionamento que utiliza o mecanismo de RTS/CTS apenas quando os quadro são maiores que um certo valor."_ 



4- Com relação ao troughput e ao links de longa distância, pelo menos pra mim não há dúvidas que o NV2 e Airmax tem se mostrado melhor. Pois em todos os testes que realizei houve ganho quando de sua implementação no lugar do 802.11.


5- Já com relação ao número de clientes por setor até o momento a minha conclusão é de que realmente existe uma grande chance dessa "tendência" mercadológica de pregar em usar TDMA na verdade ser muito mais um apelo de marketing para ficarmos vinculados a um fabricante e não fundamentado em razões técnicas. Talvez até seja melhor mesmo em uma determinada rede, pelas características dessa rede específica, mas não dá pra afirmarem que será melhor em todos e nem na maioria dos casos.

Na minha opinião o ideal será nós mesmos concluirmos isso através de testes práticos para então descobrirmos a realidade, pois pelo menos na teoria o TDMA perde para o CSMA-CA no quesito número clientes por base.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, você já montou o pop? E este Wom 5000 já foi ativado? Pois vendo no site da Intelbrás, não cita que ele tenha o Ipool (Tdma). Já a linha APC tenho certeza que tem.
> 
> Quanto ao RTS, faço uso deste recurso com bons resultados.
> Mas ele não deve se igualar ou suplantar o TDMA. 
> Não uso TDMA para comparar, mas esta tem sido a tendência dos fabricantes.
> Tanto é que está aí o Airmax, NV2, Ipool.
> 
> Na verdade uso, mas em ponto a ponto nas repetidoras. Então não dá para fazer comparações.
> 
> ...


Nao montei ainda, no momento subi apenas 2x das 4 basestation c/ rocket.

Como tenho 2 apc para aqui "comprei para um ptp mas acabei usando rocket" pensei em usar ambos junto com a rocket e nos cliente wom e comparar com as celular que ja tenho com base+rocket + airmax on

Mesmo com clientes a 600mts em media poluiçao "quase 0" o dtma faria tanta diferença?


edit:
*filzek*
Quanto aos equipes da krauzer seria possivel comprar apenas umas 2 a 3 unidades para teste?

----------


## EribertoTorres

Santiago, ao menos em teoria, a vantagem de nao termos colisoes de pacotes é de nao ter ou ter menos reenvios.

Cada reenvio de pacotes que alguém tem que fazer, seja o ap emissor ou ap receptor, gasta-se tempo e recursos da rede, se pudermos evitar isso, economizamos algo em recursos e aumentamos a banda passante, pois ao evitar reenviar pacotes, podemos ocupar a rede com enviar pacotes "úteis".

Segundo li o Zé Alves comentando, um equipamento UBNT M pode ter 111 conexoes simultâneas (a limitacao é interna no software), e caso tenhamos um cliente 112, ele entra na lista de espera. Sem o uso do Airmax, esse rádio conectaria uns 80 clientes, embora encontre isso relativo, mas nao tenho dados técnicos para corroborar ou reprovar a informacao.

De fato, o uso de TDMA é mais mercadológica do que técnica, por isso como já vi vários colegas falando aqui, na hora que a bomba explodir e um fabricante abandonar o barco, basta desativar o protocolo proprietário e viver de N puro, coisa que o Andrio já faz a tempos.

Hoje eu tenho um setor com UBNT, e como já ando com um pé atrás com eles, estou pensando em:
1-Chutar o protocolo para as cucuias e fazer uma salada mista de equipamentos N no segundo pop;
2-Testar outro provedor de equipamentos (seja Mikrotik, seja Intelbras, seja Deliberant, seja quem for);
3-Dar uma nova chance a UBNT e continuar o pop com Airmax.

De tudo, a única coisa que tenho certeza é que compensa trabalhar com N puro, nada de B/G, já que ai temos limitacoes na banda passante, coisa que o N aumenta.

----------


## Roberto21

A Wom 5000 *não tem* o protocolo Ipool, uso ela aqui e não tem.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Pessoal, esse WOM 5000 nao é o modelo Tp-Link licenciado pela Intelbras? Se for nao tem protocolo proprietário nao. 

Os Intelbras que tem ipool sao os APC e os PtP, que sao equipamentos Ligowave/Deliberant licenciados.

----------


## JonasMT

> A Wom 5000 *não tem* o protocolo Ipool, uso ela aqui e não tem.


Como esta o desempenho da criança? 

Tive informaçao hj de um revendedor que embreve intelbras vai lançar um concorrente para o nano loco m5 mas desta vez com ipool. Unica parte ruim é que os valores vao ser semelhantes.

Como meu pop central vou manter o airmax ON, pretendo pegar umas antenas krazer e maxxstation para teste

edit:

*EribertoTorres* 

Ja falei para alguns revendedores e eles tem batido o pé que nao é a mesma antena.
Proxima semana devo receber algumas e ja tiro a duvida.

----------


## jlima2001

Santiago, neste ponto, o texto da UFRJ não faz sentido:_





Nas redes de computadores o tráfego é dito ser em rajadas ou seja, uma estação gera tráfego durante muito pouco tempo mas quando o faz necessita de muitos recurso da rede .Devido a esta característica os métodos de alocação fixa como o TDMA e o FDMA não são uma boa solução. É mais sensato pensar num método onde toda a banda seja alocada a um único usuário durante um curto período de tempo.


_O que o TDMA faz é exatamente isso: *alocar toda a banda a um único usuário durante um curto período de tempo.
*
Isto é exatamente o que a UFRJ diz ser o mais sensato, mas diz que TDMA não é uma boa solução. Completamente sem sentido!

Quando digo que o TDMA é melhor que o CSMA, afirmo isso por conhecimento técnico e por experiência própria.

Na minha rede, existem as 2 tecnologias funcionando e digo: o desempenho nos POP's com TDMA é substancialmente melhor que nos demais. Devido a essa minha experiência é que me embaso ao indicar para todos redes com TDMA.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## Roberto21

Olá Jonas!

O desempenho é o ''esperado'' fora alguns bugzinhos que a antena tem no que diz respeito ao firmware tá rodando de boa como o esperado em ''N''.

Nos ultimos 10 dias tiveram 3 atualizações de firmware, nessa terceira a antena chegou na estabilidade, antes estava uma porcaria.

Quanto a maxxstation vai sem medo (rsss) coloca o firmware 5.1.2 e surpreenda-se...Estou pedindo mais 20 maxxstation para o POP em N, se precisar vai para o POP Airmaxx.

Minha ideia inicial foi fugir da dependência de protocolos proprietários, e me surpreendi com o desempenho de algumas antenas, a questão é que nós elegemos o Airmax como o melhor e nem nos damos o trabalho de testar outras, e quando testamos se ela der qualquer problema já condenamos a antena, o que estou fazendo é dar uma chance a outros fabricantes e como disse algumas como a Maxxstation não fica atras não.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Agora tao oficializando a pirataria em cima do Airmax, mas todos funcionam com o sistema até a versao 5.1.2. Nao seria mais bonito licenciar o protocolo e usar uma versao atual?

Jonas, eu lembro que alguns equipamentos da Intelbras sao Tp-Links remarcados, aqui no fórum mesmo me tiraram a dúvida e quero ver esse CPE com Ipool, se for verdade, estao aparecendo concorrentes de peso e nome para a UBNT no mercado, e eles que criem vergonha na cara e coloquem produtos na rua e melhorem a qualidade dos equipamentos.

----------


## Roberto21

Bom a procura por equipamentos UBNT é ENORME por isso o preço não cai nunca, o que aconteceu com CD/DVD vai acontecer com Airmax...Simples assim.

A maxxstation funciona também com o ultimo firmware da ubnt...Só tem um probleminha com o MAC (rsss)

----------


## EribertoTorres

Nessas alturas do campeonato, já nem ligo tanto para preco, e sim para qualidade e disponibilidade, que ao menos na linha Nanobridge, a UBNT nao tem. Os Rockets que eu tenho estao operativos, mas as Nanobridges estao morrendo, uma a uma.

----------


## 1929

> A Wom 5000 *não tem* o protocolo Ipool, uso ela aqui e não tem.


correto Roberto.

Foi isso que eu questionei com o JonasMT. Quando ele disse que tinha APC e Wom500 juntos com tdma. Convivem mas sem ativar o Ipool.
Só que ele já respondeu que ainda não levantou todos equipamentos.
Daí ele vai conferir e ver que não dá.

----------


## 1929

Já que se aprofundou o assunto do RTS/CTS, os que usam, como estão fazendo.

Ativa só no cliente? Ou ativa no AP da torre também.. Já li que seria suficiente no cliente e o resultado seria melhor.

Por ex no cartões tem opção de configurar HW Protection Mode. Mas tenho deixado em None e ativando nos clientes para determinado tamanho de pacotes. 
Pacotes pequenos é melhor não ativar, pois pode segurar demais o tráfego.
No manual do mikrotik fala sobre os recursos mas é de forma limitada.

----------


## jlima2001

RTS/CTS só deve ser ativado nos clientes. Ativar no AP é desnecessário, sem lógica e irá diminuir o desempenho da rede.

O RTS Threshold deixo em 512, mas isso é um ajuste pessoal. Conheço alguns que deixam em 2345. Só acho que valores muito baixos irão diminuir muito o desempenho.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá Jonas!
> 
> O desempenho é o ''esperado'' fora alguns bugzinhos que a antena tem no que diz respeito ao firmware tá rodando de boa como o esperado em ''N''.
> 
> Nos ultimos 10 dias tiveram 3 atualizações de firmware, nessa terceira a antena chegou na estabilidade, antes estava uma porcaria.
> 
> Quanto a maxxstation vai sem medo (rsss) coloca o firmware 5.1.2 e surpreenda-se...Estou pedindo mais 20 maxxstation para o POP em N, se precisar vai para o POP Airmaxx.
> 
> Minha ideia inicial foi fugir da dependência de protocolos proprietários, e me surpreendi com o desempenho de algumas antenas, a questão é que nós elegemos o Airmax como o melhor e nem nos damos o trabalho de testar outras, e quando testamos se ela der qualquer problema já condenamos a antena, o que estou fazendo é dar uma chance a outros fabricantes e como disse algumas como a Maxxstation não fica atras não.



Muito obrigado pelo seu depoimento, vou pegar umas maxx e tbm esse lançamento da Krazer e posto resultado assim que tiver eles em mão.

Qual distancia maxima que vc testo o maxxstation? E qual valor tem pago?

----------


## JonasMT

> Agora tao oficializando a pirataria em cima do Airmax, mas todos funcionam com o sistema até a versao 5.1.2. Nao seria mais bonito licenciar o protocolo e usar uma versao atual?
> 
> Jonas, eu lembro que alguns equipamentos da Intelbras sao Tp-Links remarcados, aqui no fórum mesmo me tiraram a dúvida e quero ver esse CPE com Ipool, se for verdade, estao aparecendo concorrentes de peso e nome para a UBNT no mercado, e eles que criem vergonha na cara e coloquem produtos na rua e melhorem a qualidade dos equipamentos.


Sim a wog da intelbras nada mais é que a cpe Wa5210g da tplink, quanto a 5.8 da tplink tem um user aqui do under afirmando que esta usando ddwart no mesmo, ja pedi link e versao para testar.

Assim que tiver em mao lhe envio via mp  :Wink: 

Pq tanto a 2.4 como a 5.8 é sofrivel a parte de firmware

Quanto a ubnt tbm estou com vc, nao guento mais preju c/ radio queimando porta lan =/ coisa que nunca me aconteceu com tplink e outras marcas

----------


## JonasMT

> correto Roberto.
> 
> Foi isso que eu questionei com o JonasMT. Quando ele disse que tinha APC e Wom500 juntos com tdma. Convivem mas sem ativar o Ipool.
> Só que ele já respondeu que ainda não levantou todos equipamentos.
> Daí ele vai conferir e ver que não dá.


Sim ja confirme com pessoal da intelbras nao possui ipool =/

Nos proximos meses é pra sair a linha c/ ipool a preço mais acessivel "media do nano loco m5"

Acabei por desanimar e vou subir as rocket e deixar este pop em N sem tdma, vao ser poucos cliente e muito proximo a torre, creio que nao vou ter problemas.

----------


## GuileW

> Sim a wog da intelbras nada mais é que a cpe Wa5210g da tplink, quanto a 5.8 da tplink tem um user aqui do under afirmando que esta usando ddwart no mesmo, ja pedi link e versao para testar.
> 
> Assim que tiver em mao lhe envio via mp 
> 
> Pq tanto a 2.4 como a 5.8 é sofrivel a parte de firmware
> 
> Quanto a ubnt tbm estou com vc, nao guento mais preju c/ radio queimando porta lan =/ coisa que nunca me aconteceu com tplink e outras marcas


Pessoal,

só para esclarecer: O WOM 5000 não é TP-Link. É DESENVOLVIDO e PRODUZIDO pela Intelbras, em São José - SC. Quem quiser que venha até a Intelbras para fazer um tour pela produção. Repetindo: Este produto NÃO é OEM nem CKD nem SKD.

A versão nova do WOM 5000 (2.0) possui recursos que nenhum outro equipamento desta categoria possui:
- Controle automático de piso de ruído;
- Informação REAL de Ruído e SNR
Entre outras funções bem interessantes.

----------


## filzek

> Erick, boa tarde!
> 
> Não entendi o preço da antena, é R$ 149.00, ou R$ 169.00 ?


O Valor promocional é de R$ 149,00 (o valor normal é de R$ 169,00)

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Nao montei ainda, no momento subi apenas 2x das 4 basestation c/ rocket.
> 
> Como tenho 2 apc para aqui "comprei para um ptp mas acabei usando rocket" pensei em usar ambos junto com a rocket e nos cliente wom e comparar com as celular que ja tenho com base+rocket + airmax on
> 
> Mesmo com clientes a 600mts em media poluiçao "quase 0" o dtma faria tanta diferença?
> 
> 
> edit:
> *filzek*
> Quanto aos equipes da krauzer seria possivel comprar apenas umas 2 a 3 unidades para teste?



É possivel sim, pode colocar o pedido que deixei livre a quantidade para que voces possam testar.

----------


## filzek

> O Valor promocional é de R$ 149,00 (o valor normal é de R$ 169,00)
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É possivel sim, pode colocar o pedido que deixei livre a quantidade para que voces possam testar.


E roda normalmente o AirMax 5.1.2 em breve rodará as versões atuais do fw, porem, pelo que vimos não é necessário, a versão 5.1.2 roda show de bola!

----------


## Pratamichael

Quando se poem na balança que voce esta comprando um radio e tendo prejuizos vale muito a pena voce ter o respaldo da Intelbras pois a garantia e ajuda do suporte nacional ajuda muito, e atualizando o firmware a mesma roda muito bem.
E sem falar no custo e o fato de voce poder comprar pelo BNDES.
Att.

----------


## Roberto21

> O Valor promocional é de R$ 149,00 (o valor normal é de R$ 169,00)
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É possivel sim, pode colocar o pedido que deixei livre a quantidade para que voces possam testar.



Opa...Para 20 unidades me envia frete grátis? Se enviar ainda assumo o compromisso de dar o feedback para o pessoal aqui.

Aguardo...

----------


## Roberto21

> Pessoal,
> 
> só para esclarecer: O WOM 5000 não é TP-Link. É DESENVOLVIDO e PRODUZIDO pela Intelbras, em São José - SC. Quem quiser que venha até a Intelbras para fazer um tour pela produção. Repetindo: Este produto NÃO é OEM nem CKD nem SKD.
> 
> A versão nova do WOM 5000 (2.0) possui recursos que nenhum outro equipamento desta categoria possui:
> - Controle automático de piso de ruído;
> - Informação REAL de Ruído e SNR
> Entre outras funções bem interessantes.


Olá Guilherme boa noite!


Amigo aqui tive que desabilitar o controle de piso de ruído, era um tal de cliente desconectando que chega dava ''nojo'', desabilitei e ai sim as antenas começaram a funcionar normalmente.

Se você for da intelbras, favor me orientar...

Abração.

----------


## Roberto21

Olha só pessoal, tá caindo um mundo de água agora aqui em Natal-RN, acabou de parar um Rocket que tenho em uma antena computhec, estou com 45 clientes sem conexão e pelas características a porta lan foi para as ''cucuias'', o switch gerenciável está mostrando outras 3 antenas conectadas normalmente, e a porta que tá a ''maldita'' (rssss) (link-off). É...tudo não são flores

OBS: POP intelbras apesar de o ''mar ter virado aqui'' 100% :Itsme:

----------


## JonasMT

> Olha só pessoal, tá caindo um mundo de água agora aqui em Natal-RN, acabou de parar um Rocket que tenho em uma antena computhec, estou com 45 clientes sem conexão e pelas características a porta lan foi para as ''cucuias'', o switch gerenciável está mostrando outras 3 antenas conectadas normalmente, e a porta que tá a ''maldita'' (rssss) (link-off). É...tudo não são flores
> 
> OBS: POP intelbras apesar de o ''mar ter virado aqui'' 100%


Aqui oq tem aliviado um pouco a questao de queima de porta sao o pach panel da volt, em 3 meses de chuva nao tive nenhum radio queimado "apenas um patch queimo 3 das 5p" mas as rocket ficarao sussa.

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal,
> 
> só para esclarecer: O WOM 5000 não é TP-Link. É DESENVOLVIDO e PRODUZIDO pela Intelbras, em São José - SC. Quem quiser que venha até a Intelbras para fazer um tour pela produção. Repetindo: Este produto NÃO é OEM nem CKD nem SKD.
> 
> A versão nova do WOM 5000 (2.0) possui recursos que nenhum outro equipamento desta categoria possui:
> - Controle automático de piso de ruído;
> - Informação REAL de Ruído e SNR
> Entre outras funções bem interessantes.


Guilherme, precisava ter estes recursos também no WOG212.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Eu preciso pensar em uma solucao PtMP agora e outra para PtP, nao confio mais em colocar Nanobridge e nao sei como a Rockets estao se comportando. Se eu tiver que fazer um aterramento para cada rádio, paro de trabalhar.

----------


## jlima2001

> Olha só pessoal, tá caindo um mundo de água agora aqui em Natal-RN, acabou de parar um Rocket que tenho em uma antena computhec, estou com 45 clientes sem conexão e pelas características a porta lan foi para as ''cucuias'', o switch gerenciável está mostrando outras 3 antenas conectadas normalmente, e a porta que tá a ''maldita'' (rssss) (link-off). É...tudo não são flores
> 
> OBS: POP intelbras apesar de o ''mar ter virado aqui'' 100%


Excelente oportunidade para você trocar mais um dos seus AP Ubiquiti por Intelbras.
No seu caso, não hesitaria, pois se chovendo, suas Rockets estão queimando, é melhor trocar mesmo por APs de outra empresa, pois ou você está com azar demais, ou sua proteção eletroestática está falha.

----------


## Roberto21

Ainda no mesmo assunto:

https://under-linux.org/group.php?do...scussionid=190








wom 5000 Intelbras

Nano loco ubiquiti









Processador




500 MHz

180 MHz

Potencia maxima




630 mW

250mW

Capacidade de processamento ( PPS)


50.000

*

Memoria ram




32 MB

16 MB

Homologação nas frequencias 5.4 a 5.8 GHz

SIM

X

Comercialização pelo BNDES



SIM

X

Suporte tecnico em todo brasil


SIM

X

Garantia de fabrica.




1Ano

*

----------


## 1929

> RTS/CTS só deve ser ativado nos clientes. Ativar no AP é desnecessário, sem lógica e irá diminuir o desempenho da rede.
> 
> O RTS Threshold deixo em 512, mas isso é um ajuste pessoal. Conheço alguns que deixam em 2345. Só acho que valores muito baixos irão diminuir muito o desempenho.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


é o que tenho feito. Só que 512 segurou muito. Coloco no cliente inicialmente em 2345 e fragmentation em 2346 obrigando o RTS a agir só nos frames maiores e observo . Depois reduzo para 1023 o fragmentation em 1924. E sempre observando.
Só que estes valores achar o ideal nem sempre é fácil, pois o desempenho muda conforme tem mais ou menos usuários conectados.

Um valor alto pode ser bom quando tem poucos usuários, mas ineficiente com muitos usuários.
é aí que eu penso que o TDMA leva vantagem, pois ele trabalha de forma automática dividindo o tempo pelo número de usuarios conectados.

E na RB do AP como tem deixado?
Na RB em Advanced deixa em none o hw protection mode?
O HW protetion mode em NONE?
E deixa em branco os campos Hw fragmentation threshold e HW protetion thresholt em zero?

E o frame time life deixa em zero?

----------


## jlima2001

> é o que tenho feito. Só que 512 segurou muito. Coloco no cliente inicialmente em 2345 e fragmentation em 2346 obrigando o RTS a agir só nos frames maiores e observo . Depois reduzo para 1023 o fragmentation em 1924. E sempre observando.
> Só que estes valores achar o ideal nem sempre é fácil, pois o desempenho muda conforme tem mais ou menos usuários conectados.
> 
> Um valor alto pode ser bom quando tem poucos usuários, mas ineficiente com muitos usuários.
> é aí que eu penso que o TDMA leva vantagem, pois ele trabalha de forma automática dividindo o tempo pelo número de usuarios conectados.
> 
> E na RB do AP como tem deixado?
> Na RB em Advanced deixa em none o hw protection mode?
> O HW protetion mode em NONE?
> ...


1929, não uso RB nos APs, uso Ubiquiti.
Quanto ao fragmentation, só abaixaria ele para clientes com sinal mais baixo, longe do AP. Para clientes com bom sinal, deixaria ele em 2346. Abaixar também o fragmentation de 2346 para 1924 não faz muito sentido, pois a diferença é muito pouca. Aqui ou uso o fragmentation em 2346, ou uso valores como 1024 e 512.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## 1929

> 1929, não uso RB nos APs, uso Ubiquiti.
> Quanto ao fragmentation, só abaixaria ele para clientes com sinal mais baixo, longe do AP. Para clientes com bom sinal, deixaria ele em 2346. Abaixar também o fragmentation de 2346 para 1924 não faz muito sentido, pois a diferença é muito pouca. Aqui ou uso o fragmentation em 2346, ou uso valores como 1024 e 512.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


Houve um erro de digitação. Não é 1924 mas 1024, que é múltiplo de 8. Sempre utilizar múltiplos de 8 é o ideal.
Tem razão, se baixasse pouco menos que 2346 a diferença não seria nem sentida.
Com 1024 serão sempre enviados frames até com este valor máximo. E em casos de sinal menos favorecido, isto poderia ser benéfico. Nunca tinha visto nada escrito mas por dedução também penso como você.
Já o RTS em 512 vai obrigar o ra´dio cliente pedir autorização sempre que o frame for de 512 ou mais. Frames menores vão ser enviados mesmo sem autorização já que o risco de choque compensa não enviar um overhead. 
Não sei se tem como monitorar isso na rede, mas se houvesse uma ferramenta que mostrasse estes frames transitando já seria uma mão na roda para ver onde estaria estatisticamente o ponto ideal, que varia de rede para rede e de horário para horário. E este último detalhe é o que acho o ponto fraco do RTS/CTS. Não dá para a gente ficar trocando estas config em função do horário.

----------


## jlima2001

> Houve um erro de digitação. Não é 1924 mas 1024, que é múltiplo de 8. Sempre utilizar múltiplos de 8 é o ideal.
> Tem razão, se baixasse pouco menos que 2346 a diferença não seria nem sentida.
> Com 1024 serão sempre enviados frames até com este valor máximo. E em casos de sinal menos favorecido, isto poderia ser benéfico. Nunca tinha visto nada escrito mas por dedução também penso como você.
> Já o RTS em 512 vai obrigar o ra´dio cliente pedir autorização sempre que o frame for de 512 ou mais. Frames menores vão ser enviados mesmo sem autorização já que o risco de choque compensa não enviar um overhead. 
> Não sei se tem como monitorar isso na rede, mas se houvesse uma ferramenta que mostrasse estes frames transitando já seria uma mão na roda para ver onde estaria estatisticamente o ponto ideal, que varia de rede para rede e de horário para horário. E este último detalhe é o que acho o ponto fraco do RTS/CTS. Não dá para a gente ficar trocando estas config em função do horário.


Perfeito!

O fragmentation indica o tamanho máximo do frame sem haver fragmentação. Se o valor é 1024, frames maiores que isso serão divididos em 2 ou mais frames. Usar fragmentation baixo pode ser útil em clientes com sinal fraco ou com muita interferência. No caso do frame não ter sido entendido pelo AP, reenviar frames menores é mais rápido do que o cliente ter que reenviar todo um frame grande. Entretanto, fragmentation pequenos aumentam o overhead da rede, pois são necessários mais ACKs e também mais RTS/CTS se estiverem em uso.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## GuileW

> Olá Guilherme boa noite!
> 
> 
> Amigo aqui tive que desabilitar o controle de piso de ruído, era um tal de cliente desconectando que chega dava ''nojo'', desabilitei e ai sim as antenas começaram a funcionar normalmente.
> 
> Se você for da intelbras, favor me orientar...
> 
> Abração.


Roberto,

no caso do WOM estar como AP, não é recomendado deixar o piso de ruído no modo automático. Ele funciona muito bem como cliente, pois só existe um sinal a ser considerado, que é do AP. Assim ele consegue definir a margem de trabalho. Se vc notar, quando troca de Cliente para AP, o piso de ruído volta para o modo Manual. Neste caso, deve regular ele considerando o sinal do pior cliente. Outro ponto a se atentar é não deixar margem muito baixa entre o sinal e o piso de ruído, sendo o valor de 20 dB de SNR ideal para a maioria das aplicações. 

No seu caso, o WOM estava como AP ou Cliente? E se estava como cliente, qual margem de SNR vc deixou configurada?

----------


## Roberto21

Então...ativando o piso de ruído nas ''station'' qual o ganho de desempenho que a função trás?

----------


## GuileW

> Então...ativando o piso de ruído nas ''station'' qual o ganho de desempenho que a função trás?


Ativando o piso de ruído automático nos clientes (No AP você pode ativar o modo manual, baseado no seu cliente que tenha o pior sinal), você terá mais estabilidade de operação no equipamento e poderá ter ganhos consideráveis no desempenho. Não podemos afirmar com exatidão qual o ganho de desempenho, visto que depende de muitos fatores. 

Vamos fazer uma analogia: 
- Você está em uma festa. A única coisa que você está interessado em escutar é a música (seria o sinal do seu AP). Mas existem pessoas conversando em sua volta (ruído). Então, você coloca um abafador em seus ouvidos. Como a tendência é de que a música esteja tocando em um volume maior do que as conversas paralelas, você praticamente ficará ouvindo somente a música, passando os ruídos das conversas paralelas desapercebidos. Mas, se as pessoas que estiverem conversando por ventura começarem a falar mais alto, novamente você será incomodado. 
O controle automático de piso de ruído seria como o controle do seu abafador de ouvidos. Digamos que o sinal no seu equipamento está em -50 dBm e o controle automático está configurado para manter o piso de ruído em 20 dB abaixo do sinal. Neste caso, todos os sinais que estiverem no patamar de -70 dBm serão ignorados (abafados). 

Esta técnica segue a mesma idéia de colocar radome shield em sua antena. 

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## 1929

> Então...ativando o piso de ruído nas ''station'' qual o ganho de desempenho que a função trás?


Este recurso seria o mesmo que o 'sensitivity threshold' que tem na aba advanced do firmware da Ubiquiti?

----------


## Roberto21

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento, será útil aqui.

----------


## GuileW

> Este recurso seria o mesmo que o 'sensitivity threshold' que tem na aba advanced do firmware da Ubiquiti?


Não é o mesmo recurso. O 'sensitivity threshold' que tem no Ubiquiti faz com que o cliente não se associe no AP se o sinal estiver abaixo do limite configurado. O controle de piso de ruído faz com que o equipamento ignore os níveis de sinais abaixo do configurado, virtualmente eliminando o ruído.

----------


## yabw

> Bom a procura por equipamentos UBNT é ENORME por isso o preço não cai nunca, o que aconteceu com CD/DVD vai acontecer com Airmax...Simples assim.
> 
> A maxxstation funciona também com o ultimo firmware da ubnt...Só tem um probleminha com o MAC (rsss)


Amigo detalhe melhor esse (probleminha) com o MAC .Pelo visto vc ja usa versões novas! estou certo?

----------


## Pratamichael

Bom dia amigos,

Tenho disponivel em estoque uma quantia bem legal da Wom 5000.
Faturo pelo BNDES e pelo meu crediario proprio para aqueles que nao tem o cartao, tenho condição especial para quantiadades e entrego no brasil todo com um frete muito baixo pois uso a minha tabela.
Toda linha da intelbras Wisp e Wisp + em estoque.
[email protected]

----------


## Roberto21

> Pra quem quer ter motivo bom, teste a nova solução Krazer.
> 
> *Novas CPEs 5.8GHz Plataforma Atheros - 150Mbps 1T1R A partir de R$ 149.90 e MiMo 300Mbps 2T2R - AirOS compativeis*
> 
> Atenção!
> 
> A todos os clientes e amigos do UNDERLINUX, a Krazer irá oferecer equipamentos 5GHz compatível com rede Ubiquiti e AirMax por um preço especial.
> 
> A CPE Krazer 5GHz 1T1R 150Mbps 26dbm com Antena de 18dBi (abertura 60 graus) c/ fonte PoE e Suporte Pan e Tilt a R$ 149.90 (R$ 169.90) * Roda AirMax 5.1.2
> ...


Olá, bom dia!

Colega, desde o final da semana passado que tento entrar em contato com vocês, por e-mail (que não tive resposta) e em todos os telefones postados (não atende)? Como formar uma parceria confiável assim ?

----------


## filzek

> Olá, bom dia!
> 
> Colega, desde o final da semana passado que tento entrar em contato com vocês, por e-mail (que não tive resposta) e em todos os telefones postados (não atende)? Como formar uma parceria confiável assim ?


Bom Dia,

Trabalhamos de segunda a sexta-feira, das 8:30 as 17:30.

Confirmamos o recebimento de seu e-mail no sábado, porém, não há expediente neste dia.

Seu e-mail ja foi respondido.

----------


## Roberto21

> Bom Dia,
> 
> Trabalhamos de segunda a sexta-feira, das 8:30 as 17:30.
> 
> Confirmamos o recebimento de seu e-mail no sábado, porém, não há expediente neste dia.
> 
> Seu e-mail ja foi respondido.



Olá, bom dia!

O e-mail não foi respondido ainda, como também os telefones continuam sem atender...Aguardo

O e-mail que enviei as dúvidas foi o : [email protected]

----------


## filzek

Guilherme, 

Nós da Krazer ja utilizamos muito as plataformas Ralink RT2880 e a RT3883 que é acima da 3662 usada atualmente pela intelbras, porém, o piso ruído dos rádios novos da Ralink são extremamente altos, mesmo utilizando uma modulação de corte de ruídos altos, isso não elimina nada, praticamente ignora apenas, sendo que todos os ruídos estão entrando direto na comunicação. 

Com poucas unidades conectadas parece funcionar bem o novo chipset RT3662 e RT3883, porém com muitas unidades, acima de 25, o rádio ja começa a sofrer, não por conexões, mas por interferência se a região tiver concorrência. É fácil dizer que o radio funciona bem, mas, quando colocado a prova no campo, substituindo um Rocket/Mikrotik ou Até mesmo a plataforma antiga RT2880 como AP, as novas placas que utilizam RT3662 e RT3883 não dão bom resultado, e acabam ficando atrás das antigas. Claro que por software é possivel arrumar muita coisa, e sendo assim, talvez, com sua expertise fora encontrado um dos parametros dos radios a corrigir isso, ou alguma correção especial da propria ralink para a intelbras.

Agora, a propria ralink/mediatek disse formalmente para a Krazer que na fusão, os radios Ralink seriam migrados para MediaTek e uma nova linha re RF/CPU seriam disponibilizadas corrigindo muito dos erros e falhas de RF apresentados nos chipsets novos RT366x e RT388x.

Será que não seria a hora de mudar para os rádios novos ao invés de tentar arrumar aqueles que tem problemas fisicos de fabricação?

Acredito que isso só colocando a prova mesmo os radios e verificando cada uso.

O que os provedores precisam entender é que não existe uma única solução, vai ter lugar que Intelbras ficará bom e que em outro ficará horriviel, assim, como UBNT, Mikrotik, Krazer, Oiw e outras mais.

----------


## GuileW

> Guilherme, 
> 
> Nós da Krazer ja utilizamos muito as plataformas Ralink RT2880 e a RT3883 que é acima da 3662 usada atualmente pela intelbras, porém, o piso ruído dos rádios novos da Ralink são extremamente altos, mesmo utilizando uma modulação de corte de ruídos altos, isso não elimina nada, praticamente ignora apenas, sendo que todos os ruídos estão entrando direto na comunicação.


Aqui cabe uma ressalva: Todos os ruídos, que estão acima do piso de ruído, entrarão na comunicação sim, como em qualquer sistema de rádio. Com o controle de piso de ruído, os ruídos que estão próximos ao piso configurado serão tidos como inexistentes. Esta função não existe na plataforma padrão da Ralink. 
Sinceramente, não entendi a sua colocação: "...o piso ruído dos rádios novos da Ralink são extremamente altos, mesmo utilizando uma modulação de corte de ruídos altos...". O que vc quer dizer com "Modulação de corte de ruídos"? E qual dado que sugere sua colocação: "...o piso ruído dos rádios novos da Ralink são extremamente altos..."?




> Com poucas unidades conectadas parece funcionar bem o novo chipset RT3662 e RT3883, porém com muitas unidades, acima de 25, o rádio ja começa a sofrer, não por conexões, mas por interferência se a região tiver concorrência. É fácil dizer que o radio funciona bem, mas, quando colocado a prova no campo, substituindo um Rocket/Mikrotik ou Até mesmo a plataforma antiga RT2880 como AP, as novas placas que utilizam RT3662 e RT3883 não dão bom resultado, e acabam ficando atrás das antigas. Claro que por software é possivel arrumar muita coisa, e sendo assim, talvez, com sua expertise fora encontrado um dos parametros dos radios a corrigir isso, ou alguma correção especial da propria ralink para a intelbras.


É aí que enta o PeD... Em testes de laboratório, o chipset RT3662 funciona perfeitamente com mais de 50 conexões e foi testado com até 127 clientes (na linha Wisp+). E em campo, em todos os testes que fizemos junto aos clientes, não tenho conhecimento de nenhum caso onde o Rocket ganhou, por exemplo. De Mikrotik não podemos falar muito, pois existem muitos modelos e placas diferentes. Aí, logicamente, algumas placas ganham e outras perdem... 




> Agora, a propria ralink/mediatek disse formalmente para a Krazer que na fusão, os radios Ralink seriam migrados para MediaTek e uma nova linha re RF/CPU seriam disponibilizadas corrigindo muito dos erros e falhas de RF apresentados nos chipsets novos RT366x e RT388x.
> 
> Será que não seria a hora de mudar para os rádios novos ao invés de tentar arrumar aqueles que tem problemas fisicos de fabricação?
> 
> Acredito que isso só colocando a prova mesmo os radios e verificando cada uso.
> 
> O que os provedores precisam entender é que não existe uma única solução, vai ter lugar que Intelbras ficará bom e que em outro ficará horriviel, assim, como UBNT, Mikrotik, Krazer, Oiw e outras mais.


Perfeitamente. Tem mercado para todos e cada caso é um caso. Por enquanto, não temos motivos para alteração de projeto com novos chipsets, visto que até o presente momento, esta linha de equipamentos está se saindo muito bem (considerando custo/benefício).

----------


## filzek

O Piso ruido dos novos chipsets RT3662 e RT3883, eles captam muita interferencia, mesmo fazendo um corte, se é feito por software apenas seria um abafador ou apenas um filtro, não seria um filtro de cavidade para os ruidos incluso via hardware, na linha AirFiber ou na Linha NnaoBridge a Ubnt usou filtro de cavidade por hardware, para que os ruidos fora de faixa de frequencia selecionada fossem realmente capados, e os ruidos fora da faixa de observação também, via PLL, assim, por hardware é feito antes da entrada no RF, coisa bem legal, na nanobridge até que funciona bem, ja no AirFiber não sabemos ainda porque não tem interferência ainda na faixa. Veja que os nanobridges ganham dos rockets com radome shield somente por causa disso. Os rockets novos titanium possuem filtro de cavidade também, por isso da melhora.

Tiramos dos radios que ja fabricamos RT3662 e RT3883 onde o piso ruido é extremamente alto. Muitas vezes eles pegam um ótimo sinal, porém, não navegam nem passam dados, apenas pouquíssimos bits. Claro que muito software de RF pode corrigir muita coisa.

Acredito na plataforma Ralink, pessoalmente ja investi muito nela, tanto em P&D quanto em dinheiro, algo medonho, hehehe...

Ja fizemos 3 modelos de 3662 e em breve colocaremos no mercado, mas, mesmo assim não acredito que seja melhor que atheros, pode até parecer e se situar, mas, sinal e dados igual atheros vai ser dificil bater, só espero que a Qualcomm melhore a qualidade de saida e diminua o SLA de bugs, heheeh... A Mediatek ja até programou o EOL da linha Ralink para 2016, ou seja, apenas mais 3 anos e over, depois só os chipsets novos 100% mediatek.

A Qualcomm disse que vai lançar a nova linha Atheros reduzindo custos drasticamente e ampliando os mhz do processador, para 700mhz e compativeis com memorias ddr2/3 que tem o custo extremamente mais baixo de as sdram.

Vamos ver muitas mudanças ainda neste mercado.

Como digo sempre, mudanças são bem vindas, e a china esta ai. Bem vinda e agradavel, hehehe.

----------


## GuileW

Bom pessoal,

sabemos que a teoria é muito bacana e tal... mas vamos ao que interessa: Teste prático. As imagens em anexo são de um teste feito em nosso laboratório, afim de comprovar a eficiência do sistema de controle autmático de ruído no WOM 5000.

O "cenario.png" demonstra como foi feito o setup de testes. Temos um link com APC 5M (Access Point) e o WOM 5000, conectados diretamente por cabo. O divisor na figura serve para "injetar" o ruído do segundo link diretamente para o WOM 5000.


A imagem "sem_interferencia.png" ilustra como está o tráfego normal, em tempo real (Através de nosso utilitário "devstat"), na interface de rádio do APC 5M e do WOM. Este tráfego está sendo gerado por duas sessões de iperf, rodando em ambas as máquinas (2.100 e 2.200). 



A imagem "alta_interferencia.png" ilustra o que acontece quando o segundo link (que está em canal próximo ao link do WOM) começa a funcionar a todo vapor. Nesta imagem o WOM está SEM o controle de ruído. 



E finalmente, a imagem "controle_piso_ruido.png" mostra o que acontece quando o controle de ruído automático está ATIVADO no WOM.




Acredito que não precisamos ficar falando muito... As imagens já dão conta do recado. É claro que, o comportamento desta função vai variar de caso a caso. Porém, já é um bom começo para quem gosta de números...

----------


## JonasMT

Parabens se realmente na pratica funcionar proximo disso ta excelente  :Big Grin:

----------


## GuileW

> Parabens se realmente na pratica funcionar proximo disso ta excelente


Conto com a ajuda de todos os interessados em colocar em campo e testar!  :Smile: 
Na prática funciona (como provado acima). Resta saber o comportamento nas mais diversas situações em campo. A melhoria é diretamente proporcional ao nível de sinal do WOM, ou seja, quanto maior o nível de sinal recebido pelo WOM, maior o ganho no desempenho utilizando esta técnica.

----------


## JonasMT

> Conto com a ajuda de todos os interessados em colocar em campo e testar! 
> Na prática funciona (como provado acima). Resta saber o comportamento nas mais diversas situações em campo. A melhoria é diretamente proporcional ao nível de sinal do WOM, ou seja, quanto maior o nível de sinal recebido pelo WOM, maior o ganho no desempenho utilizando esta técnica.



Recebo algumas unidades ja na proxima semana, posto os resultados assim que possivel

----------


## ALLISSON

> Conto com a ajuda de todos os interessados em colocar em campo e testar! 
> Na prática funciona (como provado acima). Resta saber o comportamento nas mais diversas situações em campo. A melhoria é diretamente proporcional ao nível de sinal do WOM, ou seja, quanto maior o nível de sinal recebido pelo WOM, maior o ganho no desempenho utilizando esta técnica.


Boa noite! Amigo estou com algumas peças aqui para teste, e qnd fui olhar o woom 500 vi q ele so abre 20 e 40 mhz, e os meus aps são em 5 mhz, tem alguma maneira dele abrir as outras frequencia?

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa noite! Amigo estou com algumas peças aqui para teste, e qnd fui olhar o woom 500 vi q ele so abre 20 e 40 mhz, e os meus aps são em 5 mhz, tem alguma maneira dele abrir as outras frequencia?


Acompanhando pois tbm tenho algumas base a 10mhz.

Lembro que no apc m5 no inicio tbm nao era possivel, mas nas ultimas atualizaçoes foi liberado

----------


## ALLISSON

> Acompanhando pois tbm tenho algumas base a 10mhz.
> 
> Lembro que no apc m5 no inicio tbm nao era possivel, mas nas ultimas atualizaçoes foi liberado


Pois é,ja era uma vantagem a mas no equipamento!

----------


## 1929

Nada como um bom gráfico para esclarecer as coisas.
Agora ficou bem entendido o efeito deste recurso.

Mas aquela pergunta que fiz inicialmente acabou ficando perdida no meio de tanta informação.
Este recurso de isolar o ruido do Wom5000 vai ter também no rádio 2.4? Nâo na linha APC mas na tradicional b/g

----------


## GuileW

> Nada como um bom gráfico para esclarecer as coisas.
> Agora ficou bem entendido o efeito deste recurso.
> 
> Mas aquela pergunta que fiz inicialmente acabou ficando perdida no meio de tanta informação.
> Este recurso de isolar o ruido do Wom5000 vai ter também no rádio 2.4? Nâo na linha APC mas na tradicional b/g


Infelizmente não amigo... No atual b/g não temos este recurso.

----------


## GuileW

> Pois é,ja era uma vantagem a mas no equipamento!


Amigos,

assim como na linha Wisp+ e PRO, o WOM 5000 com a versão 2.0, já conta com canais espaçados em 5 MHz. Lembrando que estamos falando de espaçamento entre canais e não largura de banda do canal, que é de 20/40 MHz (Linha Wisp+, PRO e WOM 5000).

----------


## JonasMT

Bom recebi agora a tarde 10 unidades do wom 5000, tenho uma unidade instalado a 1.5km do pop mais proximo com basestation + rocket m5.

Porem tenho algumas duvidas, pq mesmo alteranda potencia tx ele nao sai de 7dbi?

E na tela sinal ele fica variando a SNR absurdamente. Se mantem em 22 a 24 ai do nada cai pra 5 a 6 e volta

O que poderia ser feito pra melhorar ou até mesmo acabar com isso


Piso ruido esta ON e automatico setado em 20
GI = LONGO
Antena vertical
Potencia tx = 14
preamble = curto

edit: Conferindo o sinal da antena na rocket o mesmo consta -77 e ccq entre 20 a 60%

Espero esta fazendo algo de errado e pois se for isso mesmo vou enviar todos de volta a empresa que comprei.

edit2: Jogando 28dbm "oq é uma absurdo" ela fixo em -68 na rocket 65/65 porem ao jogar um trafego leve "3mbps" começa a cair pra 6.5/26 e por ai vai.

----------


## Roberto21

participei de um treinamento hoje da Intelbras, o instrutor admitiu um ''bugg' no firmware da WOM 5000 no que diz respeito a amostragem do sinal.

Não vai melhorar amigo, mas me parece que é um bug só da ''amostra'' do sinal, faz um teste de banda pra ver.

----------


## JonasMT

> participei de um treinamento hoje da Intelbras, o instrutor admitiu um ''bugg' no firmware da WOM 5000 no que diz respeito a amostragem do sinal.
> 
> Não vai melhorar amigo, mas me parece que é um bug só da ''amostra'' do sinal, faz um teste de banda pra ver.


Boa noite, entao desconfiei que fosse bug mesmo. 

Quanto potencia e qual sinal tem alcansado nesse radio?

Como postei em outro topico do wom:

*Conferindo na rocket é que bate a tristeza.
Com 16dbi de ganho da -77 na rocket e ccq na casa dos 60%
Nano loco m5 no mesmo ponto com c/ 14dbi -65 e ccq 98 a 100%
Pra ter um sinal descente é necessario jogar 28 de ganho para um sinal de -68 e ccq na casa de 90% apenas
*
Se for isso mesmo só vou devolver eles, muito ruim mesmo de sinal. E pior quando forço uma download coisa de 3 a 5mbps o ccq dispenca e junto com ele a banda cai de 65/65 pra coisa de 6.5/6.5 e afins.

Tplink 750n come ele com farinha nesse quesito, pra ter certeza vou tirar o intelbras abrir outro e por no lugar. Vai que dei azar e peguei um com defeito nao é mesmo?

Pois vi caso de user afirmar que funciona melhor que nano loco m5 nas mesma condições!

edit: Um download leve

----------


## Roberto21

Não, você vai devolver! Essa antena ainda tem problemas, resta saber quando vão corrigir.O instrutor da Intelbras disse ontem que já corrigiram e que tem um firmware novo eu como já tenho umas 40 na rede vou aguardar.

----------


## GuileW

> Bom recebi agora a tarde 10 unidades do wom 5000, tenho uma unidade instalado a 1.5km do pop mais proximo com basestation + rocket m5.
> 
> Porem tenho algumas duvidas, pq mesmo alteranda potencia tx ele nao sai de 7dbi?
> 
> E na tela sinal ele fica variando a SNR absurdamente. Se mantem em 22 a 24 ai do nada cai pra 5 a 6 e volta
> 
> O que poderia ser feito pra melhorar ou até mesmo acabar com isso
> 
> 
> ...


Prezado Jonas,

o equipamento vem por padrão, configurado para respeitar a regulamentação do Brasil e por isso a potência não sai de 7 dBi. Para aumentar a potência, você deve desmarcar a opção de "Regulamentação Automática" na aba Wireless.

O SNR está variando devido ao fato do local onde o equipamento está instalado possuir um alto nível de interferência. E é através desta informação que você poder comprovar este fato, pois o SNR é relação Sinaconstarl/Ruído. Veja que o nível de sinal não se altera. 

Isto NÃO é um BUG. O BUG de sinal mencionado pelo colega Roberto é referente ao nível de sinal informado abaixo do correto, em versões anteriores a 2.0.

----------


## GuileW

> Boa noite, entao desconfiei que fosse bug mesmo. 
> 
> Quanto potencia e qual sinal tem alcansado nesse radio?
> 
> Como postei em outro topico do wom:
> 
> *Conferindo na rocket é que bate a tristeza.
> Com 16dbi de ganho da -77 na rocket e ccq na casa dos 60%
> Nano loco m5 no mesmo ponto com c/ 14dbi -65 e ccq 98 a 100%
> ...


Jonas,

experimenta configurar o WOM na polarização Horizontal para ver se existe uma melhora de SNR (Menos interferência). Lembrando que se você quer fazer um teste justo, deve desativar a opção de regulamentação automática para poder aumentar a potência no WOM e receber um sinal mais forte no seu Rocket.

Outra opção que pode ser interessante alterar é o piso de ruído para 15 ao invés de 20 (tornando o sistema de controle de ruído mais agressivo).

----------


## 1929

> Tplink 750n come ele com farinha nesse quesito, ....



Este 750N você usa ele como cliente e outdoor, né? Como faz com as 3 antenas ao instalar ele?

----------


## SantiagoMG

É justamente por conta desse problema de sinal baixo e principalmente CCQ baixo que eu optei por mudar todos meus clientes para nanobridge 25 dbi.

Com uma antena de 25 dbi, eu posso colocar os rádios para trabalhar com uma potencia bem baixa que mesmo assim o sinal fica excelente, ainda mais que a nanobridge é MIMO 2x2.

Até agora tenho obtido um resultado excelente, os clientes a uma distância de até 5 KM conectam na basestation com 300/300 Mbps ou 270/270 Mbps e CCQ sempre acima de 90%. O sinal fica muito estável e latência sempre baixa. 

A minha conclusão é que esse resultado se deve ao alto ganho da antena. Não consigo confiar em instalar antenas com menos de 22 dbi em clientes. Acaba dando problema, pois uma hora ou outra vai aparecer um cliente mais distante da base e esse cliente vai acabar prejudicando toda a base.

Mas nem tudo é perfeito e meu único receio é de que daqui um tempo essas nanobridges comecem a apresentar problema sem um motivo plausível, pois isso é bem típico de Ubiquiti: funciona muito bem quando tá novo, passa alguns meses começa a dar problema. Vejam o caso das airgrids, é uma vergonha, elas parecem ter prazo pra funcionar, passou de um ano elas automaticamente param de funcionar... rsrs Parece até intencional.

A minha grande esperança é que algum fabricante mais comprometido com a qualidade e principalemnte a durabilidade dos equipamento produzisse um equipamente com características semelhantes a nanobridge M 25dBi, ou seja produzisse um rádio MIMO 2x2 com antena de alto ganho (maior ou igual a 22 dbi), com um preço equivalente ao da Ubiquiti.

Até tenho uma esperança que seria ver a Mikrotik lançar um equipamento com essas especificações e não ter que me preoucupar se de um dia para o outro a porta LAN ia parar de funcionar ou simplesmente a antena não conseguir mais conectar na base, além de poder usar NV2 em todos os clientes, aí sim nós teríamos mais tranquilidade para trabalhar.





> Bom recebi agora a tarde 10 unidades do wom 5000, tenho uma unidade instalado a 1.5km do pop mais proximo com basestation + rocket m5.
> 
> Porem tenho algumas duvidas, pq mesmo alteranda potencia tx ele nao sai de 7dbi?
> 
> E na tela sinal ele fica variando a SNR absurdamente. Se mantem em 22 a 24 ai do nada cai pra 5 a 6 e volta
> 
> O que poderia ser feito pra melhorar ou até mesmo acabar com isso
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JonasMT

> Prezado Jonas,
> 
> o equipamento vem por padrão, configurado para respeitar a regulamentação do Brasil e por isso a potência não sai de 7 dBi. Para aumentar a potência, você deve desmarcar a opção de "Regulamentação Automática" na aba Wireless.
> 
> O SNR está variando devido ao fato do local onde o equipamento está instalado possuir um alto nível de interferência. E é através desta informação que você poder comprovar este fato, pois o SNR é relação Sinaconstarl/Ruído. Veja que o nível de sinal não se altera. 
> 
> Isto NÃO é um BUG. O BUG de sinal mencionado pelo colega Roberto é referente ao nível de sinal informado abaixo do correto, em versões anteriores a 2.0.


Nao tem POLUIÇAO ALGUMA 000000000000000000000000000000

Sou do interior so, se quiser dou um scan na rede em 20mhz tenho 8 canal disponivel sem ninguem operar neles.

Ja desabilitei o controle de pais, testei de 8 a 28dbi

Piso ruido ON e OFF
Piso ruido de 10 a 25
Piso ruido manual
Vertical e horizontal

Neste mesmo ponto posso instalar um nano loco m5 que funciona sem qualquer problema. Como ja falei Nao tem poluiçao 0

----------


## JonasMT

> Este 750N você usa ele como cliente e outdoor, né? Como faz com as 3 antenas ao instalar ele?


Desulpe estava de cabeça quente ontem a noite acabei por passar o nome da cpe errada =/

http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/d...del=TL-WA7510N

Seria esta aqui, devo receber mais algumas unidades essa semana e vou subir ddwrt na mesma.

Se liberar 5 e 10mhz ela fica perfeita.

----------


## JonasMT

*SantiagoMG* Clientes acima de 2km tbm uso airgrid/nanob. Pois acho inviavel uma atena dessa em um cliente com 300mts a 1.5km com visada otima e praticamente 0 de poluiçao.

O problema nao é nem tanto a diferença de valor do nano loco m5 para nanob 25 e sim o problema delas conseguirem ser ainda mais fragil que nano. 

Comprei umas cpe da Krazer pra testar vamos ver se sai melhor que a tplink.

Ja conversei com pessoal da fullwireless e vou enviar as cpe de volta creio que ainda hj a tarde, pois perdi 7hr ontem testando as mais variadas configuraçoes e simplismente ridiculo o desempenho da cpe.

----------


## Roberto21

Pois é colega!! Sem querer desmerecer as tentativas do pessoal da Intelbras, mas o melhor é ADMITIR que existe problemas com a antena e procurar resolver o quanto antes.

Já não basta a WOM 5000 não ter o Ipoll, por dizerem ser uma CPE ''barata'', a linha da ubiquiti toda tem airmax.Acho que as visões de mercado para querer concorrer com a Ubiquiti estão equivocadas.

----------


## JonasMT

> Pois é colega!! Sem querer desmerecer as tentativas do pessoal da Intelbras, mas o melhor é ADMITIR que existe problemas com a antena e procurar resolver o quanto antes.
> 
> Já não basta a WOM 5000 não ter o Ipoll, por dizerem ser uma CPE ''barata'', a linha da ubiquiti toda tem airmax.Acho que as visões de mercado para querer concorrer com a Ubiquiti estão equivocadas.


Fato vou devolver e nunca mais caio na besteira de comprar mais que 1 unidade para teste e somente apos no minimo 2 meses ver se foi aprovada ou nao.

----------


## filzek

Jonas,

Depois posta o resultado da CPE KRazer, com o firmware original e com o firmware ubnt, assim, os amigos podem comparar o resultado. Especifique também qual antena voce optou, se foi 18dbi, 20dbi ou 20dbi Xpol. Cada uma tem um desempenho diferente.

Abraços

----------


## JonasMT

Sim recebo elas amanha a de 18 e 20dbi 1x1, comparativo vai ser com:

tplink

wom "essa to enviando de volta para fullwireless"

Nano loco m5

Recebendo de basestation 20dbi + rocket m5 

distancia de 500mts e 1.5km

Vou postar umas fotos tbm mostrando acabamento e afins  :Wink:

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom dia amigo, a CPE de 18dbi modelo novo 1x1 de valor R$149,90 vai aceitar tambem firmware da ubnt ou somente a 2x2, ela é horizontal, vertical ou trabalha nas 2 alterado por software?Grato pela atenção.





> Jonas,
> 
> Depois posta o resultado da CPE KRazer, com o firmware original e com o firmware ubnt, assim, os amigos podem comparar o resultado. Especifique também qual antena voce optou, se foi 18dbi, 20dbi ou 20dbi Xpol. Cada uma tem um desempenho diferente.
> 
> Abraços

----------


## deanactive

Filzek,

Estou esperando uma resposta técnica do suporte da krazer para concluir a negociação com a Val, veja se você consegue me dar uma luz. E se consegue fazer algo diferenciado.

Costumo utilizar oiw 5817v, e gostaria de testar as placas da krazer para fazer teste com ela. Outro cenário seria utilizar as cpe 18dbi 1x1 krazer para criar microcéluas para atender clientes de até 2km.

PERGUNTAS

1-Qual a quantidade de clientes consigo conectar com qualidade em cada cpe com planos de 1 e 2mb nessa distância?

Somente conecta na minha Estação Base clientes com sinal melhor que -70 e MCS 3,4,5,6,7,11,12,13,14,15. Nenhum cliente é aceito na minha rede fora desse padrão, é desconectado automaticamente se não atender a esse padrão, não aceito MCS 0,1,2,8,9,10.

2 - Enfim, era necessário isto tudo para verificar se conseguem me ajudar nesse quesito e me deixar dormir mais sossegado. Tem como fazer um script para aceitar clientes somente dentro dessas especificações sinal melhor que -70 e MCS 3,4,5,6,7,11,12,13,14,15?

VANTAGEM COMERCIAL

Gstaria de saber a vantagem comercial do seu produto em relação aos concorrentes. Visto que: CPE OIW 5817 consigo a 170,30R$, airgrid 23 a 199,20R$, Nano M5 266,00R$, MaxxStation mimo 195,00R$ (Aceita airos).A KN5 também já é compatível com firmware UBNT?

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Somente conecta na minha Estação Base clientes com sinal melhor que -70 e MCS 3,4,5,6,7,11,12,13,14,15. Nenhum cliente é aceito na minha rede fora desse padrão, é desconectado automaticamente se não atender a esse padrão, não aceito MCS 0,1,2,8,9,10.


Só por curiosidade, qual o motivo dessa configuração? 

Por acaso é para que o rádio trabalhe sempre modulando em QAM?

----------


## deanactive

Brother, 

É pra não permitir modulações binárias, e de baixa performance. Criar uma rede puramente n, com data rates performáticos, e sinal bom, não permitir conectar quem está fora desse padrão. Eu queria ainda ser mais radical, permitir conectar só clientes com SNR melhor que 23.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Brother, 
> 
> É pra não permitir modulações binárias, e de baixa performance. Criar uma rede puramente n, com data rates performáticos, e sinal bom, não permitir conectar quem está fora desse padrão. Eu queria ainda ser mais radical, permitir conectar só clientes com SNR melhor que 23.


Como você configura isso? Manualmente ou bolou um sistema automático que chuta quem nao tá na modulacao desejada? Aqui também quero montar rede puro N, se rolar um TDMA melhor, do contrário, trabalharei com N e nada mais.

Abracos.

----------


## deanactive

O meu interesse é montar esse script pq mesmo havendo colisões em n puro sem uso do tdma ela se torna baixíssima pq a qualidade do enlace vai me garantir tranqulidade mesmo com bastante clientes. Desta forma consigo contornar o prejuízo da colisão de pacotes ainda assim garantindo boa banda.

Outra coisa é que se eu conseguir implementar um timer como uma rede mesh esse problema de colisão desaparece praticamente. Usando esse cenário seria necessário criar uma malha de roteamento com timer de escuta.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bacana deanactive. Quero montar algo que nao tenha tantos problemas também, mesmo que largue o uso do TDMA, mas a minha exigência é N puro e cliente (por hora) com sinal -75 dBm (mínimo).

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui tenho 2x basestation c/ rocket + tdma "airmax" e pior sinal -73 e tenho mais 4 sem tdma. Nao vejo toda essa diferença

Rocket c/ maior numero de cliente 54 media de 40 picos de 10mbps media de 5mbps ping na casa dos 3 a 6ms

----------


## jlima2001

"N puro" não evita colisões de pacote nem as diminui. Elas acontecem exatamente do mesmo jeito que em A, B ou G. A única forma existente hoje para diminuir as colisões de pacotes ou eliminá-las não as tecnologias RTS/CTS ou TDMA.

Nos meus APs, deixo sempre a Auto Negociação de velocidade ligada. Ela existe justamente para propiciar uma maior performance da rede. Em alguns casos, clientes fixados em MCS altos tem um troughput inferior a clientes com MCS mais baixos.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## deanactive

Aqui acho melhor -70 para ter uma certa liberdade quanto a uso de equipamentos cliente, pq alguns modulam mcs7 a 70, outro 73, outros 75, prefiro setar uma diferença

----------


## JonasMT

> Aqui acho melhor -70 para ter uma certa liberdade quanto a uso de equipamentos cliente, pq alguns modulam mcs7 a 70, outro 73, outros 75, prefiro setar uma diferença


Esse meu -73 ta meio longe coisa de 7.3km

A media é de -58 a -63

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Brother, 
> 
> É pra não permitir modulações binárias, e de baixa performance. Criar uma rede puramente n, com data rates performáticos, e sinal bom, não permitir conectar quem está fora desse padrão. Eu queria ainda ser mais radical, permitir conectar só clientes com SNR melhor que 23.



Bacana, eu também tenho adotado essa metodologia de manter o cliente sempre com excelente nível de sinal.

A única diferença é que aqui eu tenho usado a modulação como referência e não o nível de sinal, pois notei que às vezes um cliente que está, por exemplo, com sinal de -73 dBm às vezes pode estar até melhor do que um com -68 dBm, dependendo do nível de ruído de cada local.

Eu estabeleci um parâmetro de sempre deixar o cliente com pelo menos 240/240, assim ele sempre irá modular em 64-QAM que é o que há de melhor para os rádios de baixo custo que nós trabalhamos.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Como você configura isso? Manualmente ou bolou um sistema automático que chuta quem nao tá na modulacao desejada? Aqui também quero montar rede puro N, se rolar um TDMA melhor, do contrário, trabalharei com N e nada mais.
> 
> Abracos.


Com Mikrotik é possível fazer essa configuração:

Vá na aba HT MCS
em HT Supported MCS marque todas as opções de MCS.
em HT Basics MCS marque somente as opções que deseja trabalhar.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Com Mikrotik é possível fazer essa configuração:
> 
> Vá na aba HT MCS
> em HT Supported MCS marque todas as opções de MCS.
> em HT Basics MCS marque somente as opções que deseja trabalhar.


Mas ai só vale se o AP emissor for MK verdade? Eu uso Rocket aqui, tem algo parecido ou é na mao mesmo?

----------


## SantiagoMG

> "N puro" não evita colisões de pacote nem as diminui. Elas acontecem exatamente do mesmo jeito que em A, B ou G. A única forma existente hoje para diminuir as colisões de pacotes ou eliminá-las não as tecnologias RTS/CTS ou TDMA.
> 
> Nos meus APs, deixo sempre a Auto Negociação de velocidade ligada. Ela existe justamente para propiciar uma maior performance da rede. Em alguns casos, clientes fixados em MCS altos tem um troughput inferior a clientes com MCS mais baixos.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


Concordo com você a respeito de dexiar a modulação em Automático, pois se um cliente estiver com sinal ruim e nós fixarmos a modulação no AP esse cliente vai começar a trabalhar "forçado" naquela modulação e isso irá aumentar muito a taxa de erro na comunicação, fazendo necessário um reenvio de dados muito grande e por consequência ocorrerá uma diminuição da performance da comunicação.

O que eu acredito ser mais conveniente é limitar a modulação instalando sempre um rádio adequado à distância do cliente que proporcione sempre um nível ótimo de sinal, ou então colocar um novo setor para cobrir essa área com deficiencia e, se for o caso, até mesmo desistir de instala, pois um cliente com sinal ruim além de torrar a paciência com constantes manutenções também pode prejudicar toda a base



Agora com relação ao uso de "N puro" não diminuir as colisões eu discordo, pois ao usar o modo N conseguimos uma maior taxa de transferencia do que se estivéssemos usando o modo B, por exemplo. Sendo assim, cada cliente vai levar um tempo menor para transmitir uma certa quantidade de dados. Se o cliente gasta menos tempo para transmitir ele ocupa por menos tempo o meio, ou seja, o meio fica mais ocioso. Se o meio permanece mais ocioso a probabilidade de ocorrer colisões irá diminuir.

Essa minha argumentação é facilmente visualizada na prática, pois nós nem pensávamos em colocar uma base com 50 clientes operando em modo B, era uns 25 no máximo 30 clientes, acima disso a latência disparava, provavelmente por causa das colisões. Agora usando o tecnologia N, e mantendo um bom nível de sinal e modulação sempre alta, temos verificado que uma base pode trabalhar com 50 clientes (ou até mais) sem problema nenhum.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Mas ai só vale se o AP emissor for MK verdade? Eu uso Rocket aqui, tem algo parecido ou é na mao mesmo?


Com Ubiquiti eu somente conheço uma forma de limitar a modulação máxima, mas não a mínima. Acredito que no Rocket isso não é possível.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Com Ubiquiti eu somente conheço uma forma de limitar a modulação máxima, mas não a mínima. Acredito que no Rocket isso não é possível.


Entao vai na automática mesmo, até eu me injuriar de Ubiquiti e colocar MK em tudo rss.

----------


## deanactive

Cara, mkt é top, mas como disse estou tentando encontrar ou fazer um script que me permita fazer isso sem mkt, no mkt é moleza, mamão com açucar... kkkkk, agora no ubiquit e demais é osso. No ubiquit só tem a forma de tirar quem está com sinal baixo, mas tbm não é tão eficaz

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Cara, mkt é top, mas como disse estou tentando encontrar ou fazer um script que me permita fazer isso sem mkt, no mkt é moleza, mamão com açucar... kkkkk, agora no ubiquit e demais é osso. No ubiquit só tem a forma de tirar quem está com sinal baixo, mas tbm não é tão eficaz


Agora que lembrei o que você mencionou, vi isso no Mum aqui em Lima, mas nao tinha a mínima ideia do que era e para que servia na prática.

Você tem algum link que explique melhor o tema das modulacoes? Gostaria de aprender.

----------


## deanactive

Brother dá uma olhada nisso e vê se entende, qualquer coisa pode perguntar que no que der eu respondo. Esses falam sobre os padrões e os tipos de modulações.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulação
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> "N puro" não evita colisões de pacote nem as diminui. Elas acontecem exatamente do mesmo jeito que em A, B ou G. A única forma existente hoje para diminuir as colisões de pacotes ou eliminá-las não as tecnologias RTS/CTS ou TDMA.
> 
> Nos meus APs, deixo sempre a Auto Negociação de velocidade ligada. Ela existe justamente para propiciar uma maior performance da rede. Em alguns casos, clientes fixados em MCS altos tem um troughput inferior a clientes com MCS mais baixos.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


Nosso amigo Jonas está correto. O protocolo 802.11N teve diversas melhorias no MAC layer, o que colaborou em muito para evolução do wifi. O overhead diminuiu significativamente, e pudemos passar de 54MB(G) para 65(N). Mas isso não muda em nada a colisão de pacotes, e problema do Hidden Node que existe em todo e qualquer sistema Wifi. O CSMA/CA é uma forma de tentar combater esse mal, mas que quando aplicado a uma rede com diversos clientes deteriorisa e muito o sistema. Resumindo é uma escolha que você faz ao usar RTS, você troca troughput pela estabilidade do sistema. Quando digo estabilidade, me refiro a perca de pacotes. O protocolo CSMA/CD que é usado em redes cabeadas, funciona perfeitamente pois todos os cabos estao conectados a um mesmo switch, e todos os clintes ( cabos ) se enxergam, assim funcionando perfeitamente. TDMA é infinitamente superior, logo abaixo falarei mais sobre o assunto. 




> Brother, 
> 
> É pra não permitir modulações binárias, e de baixa performance. Criar uma rede puramente n, com data rates performáticos, e sinal bom, não permitir conectar quem está fora desse padrão. Eu queria ainda ser mais radical, permitir conectar só clientes com SNR melhor que 23.





> Com Ubiquiti eu somente conheço uma forma de limitar a modulação máxima, mas não a mínima. Acredito que no Rocket isso não é possível.


Ter uma rede em N, com certeza melhora e bastante a sua qualidade. Todos aqui ja tiveram um ap rodando em BGN, se você coloca clientes que operão em diversas modulações, o Ap ira ficar trocando seu BitRate o tempo todo, para a modulação do cliente que está sendo ouvido naquele momento. E no fim, devido a grande troca de modulações o ap trabalha mal, e ai temos os famosos problemas, como latencia alta, perca de pacotes e outros. Ou seja o ideal, independente de qual seja a modulação, é ter ela fixa, e de preferencia manter um padrão de DataRate. Onde todos os seus equipamentos trabalhem com o mesmo DataRate. Façam um simples teste, a grande maioria utiliza como Ap um Rocket e nos clientes mesclam equipamentos Siso e equiapmentos MiMo. Onde o maximo datarate Siso é 65 e Mimo 130 para um Ap rodando em 20Mhz.Uma maneira bem simples e prática de vizualisar isso é a seguinte: loguem no equipamento via ssh, e na linha de comando digitem o seguinte comando " iwlist ath0 bitrate" sem as "s. Repita o comando diversas vezes e em sequência, vocês poderam verificar que o BitRate do equipamento muda com frequencia, isso ocorre de acordo com o cliente que está sendo atendido. 
Tendo falado de CSMA, DataRate e Modulação, vou falar um pouco mais de nós.
Hoje com a versão 5.5.4 , temos uma nova opção de datarate, que é o Alternativo. Como foi mencionado anteriormente, hoje pode-se limitar o DataRate máximo, mas nao o mínimo. Por isso pensamos no Alternativo.
Qual a verdadeira intenção em se fixar um Datarate, ou setar um valor mínimo?
Obviamente de obter o melhor desempenho do enlace, e em um cenário PTMP manter o Datarate do Ap o mais alto possível, podendo assim se usufruir de um melhor troughput. Quando se fixa um datarate alto, digamos MCS7 (Siso), para um cliente que não está com um SNR adequado, o mesmo irá sofrer tanto quanto se estivesse com um data rate baixo. O equipamento por si só, por padrão, se associa ao AP com o maior datarate possível, se isso nao ocorre é uma falha de software, ou outra qualquer, a questão é que o equipamento nao está trabalhando como devia. Se você possui um Nano que nao se associa a um datarate alto, com certeza existe algum problema na instalação, e quando digo problema me refiro a todos os possíveis problemas. O correto é o nano se associar em 130/130, e assim se manter, lembrando que as vezes o datarate de envio não consegue se equivaler ao datarate de recepção isso é de fato comum,mas nao se aplica a todos os casos. Caso você esteja em um ambiente com muito ruído, com muita chuva e intemperes, e outros fatores, use o alternativo. O datarate alternativo veio justamente para isso, em vez de você definir o datarate mínimo, deixe que o AP resolve isso por si só. O algoritmo irá definir o melhor datarate naquela situação e se adaptará para ele, nao prejudicando o seu cliente, que morreria para rodar em um datarate alto previamente setado que não era o ideal naquela situação, as vezes é melhor baixar o datarate, conseguir um txpower maior, e rodar com qualdiade.
O TDMA é de fato uma evolução para todos. E por esse motivo que antigamente,quando todos trabalhavamos com Ap2000, a Motorola com Canopy arrebentava a boca do balão, pois eles ja tinham TDMA desde essa época. Ou seja TDMA é inquestionavelmente melhor que CSMA.A grande vantagem do TDMA é, que um cliente deixa de afetar toda célula, pois cada estação tera seu tempo préfixado para atendimento, isso melhora e muito a qualidade de conexão, além de possibilitar um maior número de usuários conectados ao Ap. Este é outro ponto que quero mencionar.
Um Ap digamos 1x1 20Mhz MCS7(65Mb) cenário PTMP, com Airmax rodando e condições ideáis devemos conseguir algo em torno de 25mb de troughput. Pensando nisso que devemos dimensionar os nossos clientes. Adotando uma proporção de 4:1 que é uma proporção justa no meu ponto de vista, onde quando a cada 4 usuários conectados 1 está usando o total de banda contratada. Sendo assim se formos instalar clientes de 12mb este ap conseguiria portar apenas 8 clientes, se fossem clientes de 1Mb serião quase 100 usuários. Se a mesma conta fosse feita utilizando CSMA, o ap trafegaria algo em torno de 15MB, e devido as colisões não passariamos de 50 usuários. É uma relação Troughput x Usuário. 
Resumo, sempre usem TDMA em sua rede. Hoje em dia funciona sem? Sim funciona, da mesma maneira que antigamente conectavamos clientes em 2.4 com 15 de SNR e funcionava. Em 5.8ghz temos um espectro gigantesco, e o mesmo ainda é funcional. Monte uma rede em 2.4N e verifique se consegue latencia baixa e troughtput, com Airmax você consegue. NÃo é marketing, TDMA funciona e resolve o nosso problema.
Finalizando, para aqueles que pretendem rodar a versão 5.1.2 em outros equipamentos e habilitar o AirMax, eu não recomendo, afinal é a versão mais primitiva do AirMax, com certeza nao terá a mesma performance e estabilidade da atual versão 5.5.4.
Comprar um produto 2x2 com TDMA por apenas R$30,00 a mais, parece ser uma boa idéia para mim.

PS: Estou vendo que o pessoal está sempre rodando versões que por padrão vem no equipamento, sempre atualize o seu quipamento para a última versão, se ela existe é porque com certeza é melhor que a anterior  :Big Grin: !

Atenciosamente,


Chadi Chakra,

Channel Manager Brasil

----------


## jlima2001

Chadi, meus parabéns pela aula. Como sempre tenho dito, o TDMA é MUITO superior ao CSMA. O problema é que algumas pessoas insistem em usar tecnologias ultrapassadas.

Aqui na minha região existe um provedor antigo que até hoje só utiliza antenas grades com placa PCI ou USB nos clientes. E ainda: possuem vários POP's com Omni's ao invés de setoriais. Em um determinado local, chega a ser cômico ver uma omni deles colada na lateral de um morro. De repente, eles agora querem fornecer internet também para minhocas.

CSMA funciona muito bem indoor, justamente pra onde foi pensado. Para outdoor, usar CSMA é como falar em uma boate lotada: você vai ter que gritar e repetir várias vezes até que a outra pessoa consiga ouvir.

----------


## deanactive

Brothers, 

Indiscutivelmente o que há de mais moderno pode ser melhor, "pode", cada um se adapta a sua realidade e sabe aonde aperta o seu calo. Será porque uma rede bem estruturada com controle de modulações e sinal, a diferença entre TDMA e CSMA é tão pequena? Resposta, uma implantação com TDMA proprietário pode ser mal feita e dar maus resultados.

Vejamos o que foi dito: "Para outdoor, usar CSMA é como falar em uma boate lotada: você vai ter que gritar e repetir várias vezes até que a outra pessoa consiga ouvir." Porque não falar baixinho e educadamente? Assim todos conseguem se escutar. O TDMA E CSMA, é como se fosse o timbre da voz, que de alguns é aveludado e de outros estridente, porém se mesmo com timbres diferentes falarem na mesma intensidade a conversa flui. Em uma mesa de reunião quando cada um fala no seu tempo e responde quando solicitado a reunião ocorre tranquilamente, isso que aconteceu com a melhoria do CSMA, os participantes da reunião aprenderam que tem hora de falar.

1- Aliar controle de potencia
2 -Ajustar nível de sinal de forma uniforme, de entrada e saída.
3 -Ajustar nível de sinal entre todos os clientes.
4 -Ter cuidado com E.I.R.P (tem gente que usa 50dbm e acha que tá abafando)
5 -Usar canais de frequência média com baixa E.I.R.P
6 -Parar de fugir das frequências médias porque é viciado em tacar dbw
7 -Manter o piso de ruído entre 25 e 30 no SNR

* Falar na mesma intensidade faz com que ninguém sinta dor no ouvido se falar baixo, ou seja, não é necessário repetir o que falou (retransmitir) .

----------


## jlima2001

deanactive, se você fosse começar sua rede hoje, do zero, você começaria com CSMA ou TDMA?

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Brothers, 
> 
> Indiscutivelmente o que há de mais moderno pode ser melhor, "pode", cada um se adapta a sua realidade e sabe aonde aperta o seu calo. Será porque uma rede bem estruturada com controle de modulações e sinal, a diferença entre TDMA e CSMA é tão pequena? Resposta, uma implantação com TDMA proprietário pode ser mal feita e dar maus resultados.
> 
> ) .


Deanactive, até o momento minha linha de trabalho está mais alinhado com que foi descrito por você. Não acredito que a solução para nosso aumento de performance seja simplesmente usar o TDMA, são diverssos fatores, tanto técnicos como comerciais que devemos analisar. 

Pode acontecer de uma tecnologia ser superior a outra e mesma assim não ser a melhor escolha para a nossa realidade.

Vou colocar como exemplo o meu caso: 
Na minha rede eu decidi mudar todos os rádios dos meus clientes para alguma solução MIMO 2x2, canal 40 MHz. Aí comecei então a fazer pesquisa e testes de qual seria a melhor combinação de custo benefício. 

Nos testes que eu realizei, foram utilizados diversos equipamentos e protocolos de comunicação, sendo que o melhor desempenho que eu consegui foi utilizando o NV2 da Mkrotik, que possiblitou um Throughput de até 220 Mbps, seguido pelo NStreme da Mikrotik que deu um Throughput de até 180 Mbps e por último o 802.11, que utiliza o CSMA/CA, conseguindo um Throughput de até 140 Mbps. 

Importante ainda ressaltar algumas impressões obtidas nos testes com relação à latência: 

1- O NV2 observei que ele tem uma latência mais alta (entre 10 e 20 ms), mesmo com baixo tráfego, porém a latência se mantém estável seja com tráfego alto ou baixo.
2- O Nstreme apresenta baixíssima latência( <1 a 1 ms) com baixo tráfego e vai aumentando aos poucos conforme aumentando o tráfego chegando à mesma à latência do NV2 quando o tráfego está no máximo.
3- O CSMA tem uma latência muito parecida com a do Nstreme, porém um pouco mais alta (entre 1 e 2 ms) e também vai aumentando aos poucos conforme o tráfego aumenta, mas não passando de um valor de 20 ms.

Conclusões técnicas dos meus testes:

1- Com qualquer um dos três protocolos eu consigo um alto Throughput (acima de 100 Mbps), sendo que minha limitação seria a porta ethernet e não a interface wireless, sendo assim todos estariam empatados no quesito capacidade de tráfego.
2- Com relação à latência a melhor opção pra mim seria utilizar o Nstreme, pois apresenta menor valor e maior estabilidade.

Assim a melhor opção seria usar Mikrotik Nstreme, MIMO 2x2, canal de 40 MHz, com antena de alto ganho.

Mas aí é que esbarrei num problema: os equipamentos da Mikrotik com essas especificações, apesar de apresentarem um melhor desempenho e também uma maior durabilidade, são bem mais caros. O menor valor que eu consegui foi R$370 enquanto com Ubiquiti eu consegui por R$260,00. Apresentando portanto uma diferença considerável no valor.

Desta forma, acabei optando por usar o CSMA com Ubiquiti nos clientes e Mikrotik na base, pois a diferença no desempenho seria muito pequena e o valor a ser investido seria bem mais alto.

Por isso que eu afirmo que pode acontecer de uma tecnologia ser superior a outra e mesma assim não ser a melhor escolha para a nossa realidade.

----------


## jlima2001

Santiago, pelo que você disse, só acho uma pena você ter dois equipamentos que podem funcionar em TDMA (Mikrotik e Ubiquiti) e ainda continuar usando CSMA, pois possuem protocolos diferentes. Se sua base também fosse Ubiquiti, poderia trabalhar em TDMA.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Só em complementação à post anterior, gostaria de mencionar que um dos aspectos que não consegui mensurar nos testes foi justamente a questão da capacidade de clientes suportadas pelos protocolos e também a estabilidade quando em ambiente real onde a interferência é maior, pois esse tipo de teste é praticamente imposível de simluar em bancada e também porque não encontrei nenhum estudo ou teste detalhado sobre essa questão. Os únicos documentos que eu encontrei foram dos próprios fabricantes informando que seus protocolos proprietários possibilitam maior número de clientes conectados. Em contrapartida encontrei um documento da UFRJ informando o contrário. Foi então que eu decidi fazer essa verificação na prática mesmo e assumir o risco.

Até agora estou muito satisfeito com a estabilidade conseguida e também com a capacidade de clientes, pois até o momento tenho uma base com 65 clientes conectados e planos de 1, 2 e 3 Mbps.

Até o momento está excelente e demonstra suportar bem mais.

O número de clientes vai aumentar a uma taxa de 20 por mes, portanto daqui uns dois meses essa base deve ultrapassar 100 clientes conectados, aí vou postando meus resultados.

Caso alguém tenha um cenário parecido também seria interessante compartilhar, pois ajudaria a outras pessoas a tomarem decisões futuras e poupar investimento.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Santiago, pelo que você disse, só acho uma pena você ter dois equipamentos que podem funcionar em TDMA (Mikrotik e Ubiquiti) e ainda continuar usando CSMA, pois possuem protocolos diferentes. Se sua base também fosse Ubiquiti, poderia trabalhar em TDMA.


Correto, mas o que acontece é que eu ainda não estou convencido de que NO MEU CASO (importante frisar isso) o CSMA suporte menos clientes, pois ainda precisamos de mais informação.

O meu objetivo é conseguir com essa configuração colocar 100 clientes por setor, conseguindo oferecer planos de até 10 mbps e uma latência de até 20 ms.

Conseguindo isso estou satisfeito e tenho certeza que o investimento valeu a pena e o custo benefício foi o melhor.

Mas caso não consiga ainda tenho uma opção muito fácil para testar, basta tirar da base o Mikrotik (RB411AH com R52Hn) e colocar um Rocket para ver se o Airmax vai ajudar em alguma coisa.

Mas vou evitar isso ao máximo, pois os equipamento da Mikrotik tem se mostrado mais estáveis.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Eu estava pensando em montar pops com fabricantes diferentes, para nao ficar preso a um distribuidor (meu problema nem tanto é com fabricante), mas tá difícil.

Quando comecei li bastante e me decidi pela UBNT porque eram mais fáceis de montar, nao iria ter saco e dinheiro para ficar puxando cabo coaxial caro para montar RB e conectar em antena. Hoje eu já vejo que a MK evoluiu ao ter parceiros que desenvolvem cases e antenas para seus produtos, assim fica mais fácil embarcar um MK do que quando eu comecei.

Hoje eu posso montar uma RB qualquer e usar como um cpe comum e corrente como eu faco com a UBNT, coisa que 2 anos atrás eu teria que comprar uma RB 433, cartoes mini pci, puxar cabo coaxial até a altura da antena, etc. Fiz meus cálculos e aliado a minha preguica e falta de habilidade, UBNT era muito mais fácil de implantar e tem TDMA.

Hoje ai no Brasil tem várias alternativas incorporadas como é a solucao UBNT e várias usam algum TDMA. Eu acho que sim um TDMA ajuda, mas os testes que o Santiago fizeram sao interessantes, pois ele bateu no ponto que ninguém bate: porta Lan. Na página do ZéAlves eu li ele comentando dos limites de conexoes simultâneas em um Rocket por exemplo, e era de 111 clientes simultâneos (limitacao por software), mas que a limitacao real era a porta Lan de 100 Mbps, logo eu poderia ter até 100 clientes trafegando 100 Mbps.

O que ajuda ter essa quantidade de clientes penduradas é justamente o Airmax.

Podíamos definir parâmetros de testes e comparacoes e gerar um feedback para nós mesmos. Eu tenho um novo pop a ativar e posso testar. Me falta definir o que vou usar no novo pop (UBNT, MK ou Deliberant), e vou montar o setor inteiro com esse fabricante (a ser definido).

----------


## jlima2001

Que isso gente? 100 Mb de througput TCP num AP em PtMP é loucura!!! 
Acho que Ubiquiti e MK vai fazer no máximo uns 30 a 40 Mb totais em PtMP, com vários usuários simultâneos, isso numa rede muito bem instalada e configurada.
Por isso, preocupação com porta LAN para PtMP e totalmente descartável.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Tenho que achar onde li, mas como também estou aprendendo posso falar bobagens. Nao quis dizer que tem troughput de 100 Mbps, pelo que entendi posso ter 100 clientes conectados ao AP.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Que isso gente? 100 Mb de througput TCP num AP em PtMP é loucura!!! 
> Acho que Ubiquiti e MK vai fazer no máximo uns 30 a 40 Mb totais em PtMP, com vários usuários simultâneos, isso numa rede muito bem instalada e configurada.
> Por isso, preocupação com porta LAN para PtMP e totalmente descartável.


Eu também acredito que é muito difícil de conseguir 100 Mb de througput TCP num AP em PtMP.

Mas aí é que acho que entra o ponto mais imporante: O que irá limitar a capacidade da base? O protocolo utilizado ou as espicificações do AP?

Qual sua opinião a respeito?

----------


## jlima2001

O througput do AP será limitada por um número de fatores: banda utilizada, protocolo, interferência, tamanho de pacotes, etc...
Mas sem dúvida, com muitos clientes, haverá um througput maior com TDMA do que com CSMA, mesmo usando RTS/CTS.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> O througput do AP será limitada por um número de fatores: banda utilizada, protocolo, interferência, tamanho de pacotes, etc...
> Mas sem dúvida, com muitos clientes, haverá um througput maior com TDMA do que com CSMA, mesmo usando RTS/CTS.


Mas o que acontece que esse maior througput proporcionado pelo uso do TDMA não será usufruído. Pois se eu tirar o Mikrotik e colocar um Rocket, para então ativar o Airmax, aí sim que vou ter problema, pois é de conhecimento de todos que o Rocket abre o bico fácil e não consegue processar mais do 8.000 pps sem subir a latência.

Assim eu acredito que minha base poderá suportar mais clientes utilizando Mikrotik + CSMA do que Ubiquiti + TDMA.

A não ser que a Ubiquiti tenha algum rádio que suporte mais pps do que o RocketM5. O RcketM5 Titanium, talvez... Nunca usei e nem vi falar se ele é melhor... Pode até ser..

Por enquanto vou experimentar até quanto aguenta o Mikrotik configurado com 802.11, pois estou confiando que ele vai se sair bem.

----------


## jlima2001

Santiago, para você chegar aos 8000 pps em condições normais, você terá um throughput superior a 70 Mb TCP. Você não irá conseguir essa banda num PtMP nem com Mikrotik nem com UBNT.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Ok. Então nós podemos concluir que se eu deixar o Mikrotik na base e usar Ubiquiti nos clientes o meu número máximo de clientes será limitado pela utilização do protocolo 802.11 não é isso?

Então vou fazer assim: Vou manter o Mikrotik na base e ir adicionando clientes, mas sempre mantendo um nível bom de sinal, modulação sempre alta e CCQ acima de 90%.

Eu estou fazendo a troca gradual dos equipamentos nos clientes, de forma que daqui uns 2 meses esta base já esteja com mais de 100 clientes conectados.

Aí então eu coloco aqui as minhas constatações. Informo se tive problemas ou qualquer outra novidade, pois assim teremos um teste prático para nos responder: O que é melhor Mikrotik + CSMA ou RocketM5 + Airmax.

Caso Mikrotik + CSMA supere bem a marca dos 100 clientes eu continuarei adicionando clientes até o momento que começar a aumentar a latência e poderemos então descobrir o limite.

Assim que o Mikrotik atingir seu limite eu troco ele por um RocketM5 Titanium, ativo o Airmax e verficamos o que acontece.

Eu acho isso importante, pois quando fui definir qual equipamento usar eu procurei muito essa informação e não achei, pode ser que outras pessoas também estejam procurando por isso.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Santiago, para aproveitar o Rocket Titanium tem que trocar as setoriais por Basestation Titanium, para aproveitar a tecnologia dele.

----------


## filzek

Bom, 

Teste de bancada da KN5 - www.krazer.com.br/cpekn5

10 metros com 3 barreiras (simulação de perca em campo para 7km)
Sem Airmax firmware original Krazer: 89Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
Sem Airmax firmware UBNT 5.5.4 Krazer: 79Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
Com Airmax firmware UBNT: 93Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.

Podem ver que o firmware original da UBNT sem airmax tem um resultado pior que o da krazer em relação a transmissão full duplex TCP/IP, porém com AIRMAX a UBNT leva 4Mbps a mais de dados.

Vamos colocar em campo amanha para testar com 1, 1.5, 2.5, 3.2 e 7km.

Assim teremos como saber a real funcionabilidade com AirMax e Sem Airmax da KN5 em campo!

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Bom, 
> 
> Teste de bancada da KN5 (www.krazer.com.br/cpekn5):
> 
> 10 metros com 3 barreiras (simulação de perca em campo para 7km)
> Sem Airmax firmware original Krazer: 89Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Sem Airmax firmware UBNT 5.5.4 Krazer: 79Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Com Airmax firmware UBNT: 93Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> 
> ...


Filzek, corrige o link. Você colocou o ): perto do 5 e o forum pegou tudo como um link.

----------


## filzek

vou realizar o teste com os equipamentos do lab, são gerenciadores de rede oficias da IXIA, que fazem hardware flow control, outra coisa, testa realmente o que acontece, posto os relatorios depois deles em html, assim, dará para ver o que acontece em casa cenário.

Vou tentar falar com o zé alves pra ver se ele configura as nanostation M5 com melhor configuração e eu replico o que ele fizer noutro equipamento, assim, teremos um equipamento original x um equipamento krazer rodando ubnt 5.5.4, o que acho extremamente viavel para o teste, onde será extraido tudo do equipamento!

Quem tiver alguma solicitação pro teste, só falar! Assim, agente testa tudo que voces pedirem!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Filzek, acho que faltou informar o tal do pps. Vocês conseguem saturar o rádio até o limite dos pps e testar se a latência sobe e quanto?

----------


## jlima2001

> Bom, 
> 
> Teste de bancada da KN5 - www.krazer.com.br/cpekn5
> 
> 10 metros com 3 barreiras (simulação de perca em campo para 7km)
> Sem Airmax firmware original Krazer: 89Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Sem Airmax firmware UBNT 5.5.4 Krazer: 79Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Com Airmax firmware UBNT: 93Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> 
> ...


Filzek, a real funcionalidade do AirMax não é aumentar o throughput da rede e sim evitar a colisão de pacotes em PtMP. Ligar ou deixar desligado o AirMax em um PtP não irá fazer diferença. Portanto, esse tipo de teste que você esta realizando não é válido para "saber a real funcionalidade" do AirMax.

----------


## latelecom

Com base nos equipamentos que tenho operando em minha rede como BASE (ROCKET M5 + BASESTATION 17dBi e APC 5M-90) e como clientes (NANOSTATION M5, NANO LOCO M5, APC 5M-18 e WOM 5000), tenho os seguintes resultados práticos:
- BASE UBNT = em torno de 50 clientes 
- BASE INTELBRAS = pouco mais de 80 clientes e ainda aguenta mais.
Acredito que o principal diferencial seja o processamento de pacotes (PPS), onde o INTELBRAS suporta pelo menos 3X mais.

J.C.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Bom, 
> 
> Teste de bancada da KN5 - www.krazer.com.br/cpekn5
> 
> 10 metros com 3 barreiras (simulação de perca em campo para 7km)
> Sem Airmax firmware original Krazer: 89Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Sem Airmax firmware UBNT 5.5.4 Krazer: 79Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> Com Airmax firmware UBNT: 93Mbps Tcp/IP full duplex.
> 
> ...



1- Quais as especificações de processador e memória desse rádio?

2- Nesse teste realizado, qual a latencia e quantos pps estavam sendo processados?

3- Este radio tem saida para antena externa?

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bom, nao achei o post do Zé Alves onde li sobre os 100 usuários, mas achei esse do limite interno dos APs:
http://dl.ubnt.com/UBNT_inter-ops-2.4g_2.pdf (2.4 GHz)
http://dl.ubnt.com/UBNT-inter-ops-5g_2.pdf (5.8 GHz)

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Bom, nao achei o post do Zé Alves onde li sobre os 100 usuários, mas achei esse do limite interno dos APs:
> http://dl.ubnt.com/UBNT_inter-ops-2.4g_2.pdf (2.4 GHz)
> http://dl.ubnt.com/UBNT-inter-ops-5g_2.pdf (5.8 GHz)



Eriberto Torres, muito bom esse documento.

Ele descreve várias configurações de uso e faz uma previsão da capacidade máxima de clientes suportados

Vejamos duas configurações:
A: AirMAX on; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 120 users per AP radio [64Mb RAM]

B: AirMAX off; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 60 users per AP radio [64Mb RAM]

Analisando essas duas configurações é possível verificar que a única diferença é que: no caso A: o airmax está ativado e suporta 120 clientes e no caso B: está desativado e suporta somente 60 clientes. A princípio nós poderíamos entender que somente o uso do Airmax possibilitou conectar o dobro de clientes.

Mas na realidade ao realizarmos outra análise descobrimos que não parece que é muito bem isso que acontece, vejam outras duas comparações:

A: AirMAX on; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 120 users per AP radio [64Mb RAM]

C: AirMAX on; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 60 users per AP radio [32Mb RAM]


Nestes dois casos a única diferença é a RAM, sendo que no caso A: a memória é de 64Mb e suporta 120 clientes e no caso C: a memória é de 32Mb e suporta 60 clientes.

Ou seja, nesta comparação os dois rádios estavam usando Airmax e o que determinou a quantidade de clientes foi a RAM


Para finalizar, gostaria de fazer somente mais uma comparacao:

B: AirMAX off; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 60 users per AP radio [64Mb RAM]

D: AirMAX off; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 35 users per AP radio [32Mb RAM]

Neste dois casos, o Airmax está desabilitado e a única diferença é que no caso B: a memória é de 64 Mb e suporta 60 clientes, já no caso D: a memória é de 32 Mb e suporta 35 clientes.

Minha conclusão final da análise desse documento é de na realidade fica explícito que a capacidade dos rádios da Ubiquiti são limitados pela características do AP, mais especificamente da RAM, e que o aumento da capacidade quando o Airmax está ativado, se deve, provavelmente, ao fato de que este protocolo consome menos memória RAM

Portanto, talvez essa informação de que o CSMA é muito inferior ao TDMA não seja coerente. Talvez o que realmente faz a diferença são as característica de hardware e que o Airmax não é tudo isso que estão falando e que podemos ter a liberdade de usar um protocolo padronizado (802.11) e não ficar "amarrado" a um fabricante.

----------


## Roberto21

Boa!!! O fato de não ficar preso a um fabricante é essencial para os negócios. Havendo um problema de produção desses aparelhos todos vão ter que desabilitar os protocolos proprietários para poder acrescentar novos clientes, iniciando assim uma outra fase em seus negócios (trabalhar sem o protocolo proprietário).

Aqui montei um POP CSMA para me ver livre dos protocolos e da dependência, agora com esse novo POP tenho diversas possibilidades, são POP's baratos já que trabalho com setorização, ou seja...Encheu, monta outro, nada de sobrecarregar os hardwares.

Tenho bastante TDMA na rede, não vou deixar de usar, porém só usar TDMA...Não vejo vantagem (nos negócios).

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Boa!!! O fato de não ficar preso a um fabricante é essencial para os negócios. Havendo um problema de produção desses aparelhos todos vão ter que desabilitar os protocolos proprietários para poder acrescentar novos clientes, iniciando assim uma outra fase em seus negócios (trabalhar sem o protocolo proprietário).
> 
> Aqui montei um POP CSMA para me ver livre dos protocolos e da dependência, agora com esse novo POP tenho diversas possibilidades, são POP's baratos já que trabalho com setorização, ou seja...Encheu, monta outro, nada de sobrecarregar os hardwares.
> 
> Tenho bastante TDMA na rede, não vou deixar de usar, porém só usar TDMA...Não vejo vantagem (nos negócios).


Roberto21, como vc disse que tem bastante TDMA, existe a possibilidade de você desativar temporariamente o TDMA em algum desses pops e nos passar um feedback se houve alguma mudaça significativa?

Eu faria isso se pudesse, para poder esclarecer ainda mais a questão, mas aqui eu não tenho como ativar TDMA, pois a base é Mikrotik e os clientes Ubiquiti.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Também notei que o truque é a RAM (quantidade). Até porque se pararmos para pensar, em AP doméstico ou roteador wireless, muitos travam quando estao sendo super utilizados e os que travam tem pouca RAM.

Acho que poderia ter uma melhora significativa nos APs (fabricantes em geral), se eles atualizassem os projetos e usassem alguma CPU que suporte memória DDR3, onde seria possível já comecar com 256 MB como mínimo, e tenho certeza de que isso daria uma boa folga ao AP.

----------


## jlima2001

Pessoal, vocês não acham que se a quantidade de memória RAM fosse o que limitasse a quantidade de usuários simultâneos, esse problema já não teria sido resolvido? Aliás, se fosse a RAM a causa do limite de usuários simultâneos, um PC AP com Mikrotik poderia suportar milhares de usuários simultâneos, e sabemos exatamente que não é isso.

Na verdade, a UBNT limitou os seus aparelhos em 64 Mb de RAM pelo simples fato de que conectar mais de 120 usuários num mesmo AP, mesmo usando AirMax, não seria aconselhável pois haveria queda de desempenho.

Observem que enquanto nas Rockets, a memória é de 64 Mb, nas Nanos a memória é de 32 Mb. Isto se deve, porque as Rockets foram desenvolvidas para serem ligadas em antenas setoriais de alto ganho de dBi's, que sem dúvida possuem um desempenho superior as antenas integradas as Nanos, pois na verdade estas foram desenvolvidas para serem clientes e não APs.

Portanto, de nada adiantaria a UBNT colocar 128 Mb numa Rocket, pois acima de 120 usuários haveria queda de desempenho, (mesmo usando TDMA) e a UBNT teria somente desperdiçado memória RAM em seus equipamentos.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## EribertoTorres

Sim, nem digo para saturar o rádio de clientes e sim dar folga ao rádio para que nao gere latência e ele nao precise ficar acessando o swap.

E outra, no caso da memória, memória DDR3 é no mínimo 2 vezes mais barata que DDR2 e esta por sua vez, algumas dezenas de % mais barata que a DDR, resumindo: memória DDR3 nao permitiria mais clientes no mesmo rádio, mas permitiria um rádio mais ágil (no meu ver).

----------


## jlima2001

Eriberto, para este caso, não faria diferença usar DDR, DDR2 ou DDR3. Experimente usar um PC AP com DDR ou DDR3 e verá que isto não afeta a "agilidade" do AP.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Entao beleza, busquemos outro componente que mexer rsss.

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Eriberto Torres, muito bom esse documento.
> 
> Ele descreve várias configurações de uso e faz uma previsão da capacidade máxima de clientes suportados
> 
> Vejamos duas configurações:
> A: AirMAX on; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
> max. 40Mhz channel width; max. 120 users per AP radio [64Mb RAM]
> 
> B: AirMAX off; ’N’ mode; MIMO 2X2 compatible; max. MCS14 data rate;
> ...


Amigo a informação é coerente. O fato de que ainda não acredite ocorre devido à grandeza do espectro 5.8Ghz. Usufruímos do espectro em 2.4Ghz e o compartilhamos com microondas, telefones sem fio, Aps domésticos e outros mais. Isso ocorre a muito tempo. E Wifi se popularizou acredito eu que em meados de 2005. Somando todos estes fatores temos um uso crescente do espectro em 2.4ghz a praticamente uma década. Estamos falando de apenas 60mhz, 2412Mhz a 2472Mhz, e na maioria dos casos menos, pois existem aqueles que somente utilizam do 1 ao 11. Ainda sim em específicos casos conseguimos trabalhar bem. Agora vamos falar do 5.8Ghz, neste espectro temos aproximadamente 900mhz. A grande maioria utiliza 5.1Ghz - 5.8Ghz. Se formos falar de rede outdoor teremos 5.4 e 5.8. Onde é disponibilizado aproximadamente 200mhz. O que estou tentando lhe mostrar é que se em uma sala onde cabiam "60" pessoas demorou-se quase uma década para se saturar imagine você uma sala com "200"? A colisão de pacotes não acontece no ar isoladamente somente com o seu Ap. O espectro é de todos, nós compartilhamos o mesmo. Faça um simples teste, durante algum horário de pico renomeie um de seus aps para um outro nome, se conecte a ele e faça um teste de troughput. Aguarde até 1h da manhã e refaça o mesmo teste. Para o seu Ap o teste não mudou, 1 usuário conectado e o canal é o mesmo. Seria suposto de você obter o mesmo resultado, mas não, você não vai obter, pois mesmo estando conectado sozinho ao seu Ap, o espectro está sendo muito utilizado no momento de pico, o que ocasiona a queda de desempenho. Agora refaça o mesmo teste utilizando Airmax e poste os resultados. A diferença ainda pode existir, mas será minima. Airmax não trata apenas a colisão de pacotes, é um protocolo utilizado para também lhe ajudar a combater a interferência. Resumindo, hoje em dia a sua sala de 200 pessoas não possui quase ninguém, por isso CSMA lhe atende. Ninguém nunca mencionou que CSMA não funciona, mas sim, que chegara um momento onde aqueles que não tiverem TDMA em suas redes, sofreram as consequências. Hoje fiz uma busca em um Ap 2.4ghz e encontrei 213 redes, Refiz a busca na mesma torre, só que em um Ap 5.8 e encontrei apenas 13. Isso se deve a diversos fatores, um deles é que o comprimento de onda em 2.4ghz é maior, o que garante um maior alcance, sendo assim um Pop seu pode "escutar" com qualidade um outro pop em 2.4Ghz, e já em 5.8 "escutar" bem mais baixo. Resumindo, o sistema em 5.8Ghz nos favorece em todos os sentidos, sendo assim CSMA ainda funciona. Espero ter lhe esclarecido os motivos aos quais CSMA ainda funciona. Vou verificar se consigo um vídeo do teste onde colocamos 12 Cpes conectados a um Rocket, onde cada Cpe se encontra dentro de uma caixa blindada simulando assim o Hidden Node, logo em seguida habilitamos um streaming em toda a rede, e de fato quando todos os 12 clientes estão trafegando simultaneamente a perca de pacotes e qualidade cai e muito. Habilitamos Airmax e refazemos os testes e o streaming flui com perfeição. 
Detalhes como bom SNR e bom datarate, não são necessários apenas na rede que roda com CSMA, mas sim em qualquer outra, inclusive que rode TDMA.
Para finalizar em relação ao o que você disse, o protocolo Airmax consome mais hardware e não menos. Por isso que a latência em uma rede TDMA sobe e invez de diminuir.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Pessoal, vocês não acham que se a quantidade de memória RAM fosse o que limitasse a quantidade de usuários simultâneos, esse problema já não teria sido resolvido? Aliás, se fosse a RAM a causa do limite de usuários simultâneos, um PC AP com Mikrotik poderia suportar milhares de usuários simultâneos, e sabemos exatamente que não é isso.
> 
> Na verdade, a UBNT limitou os seus aparelhos em 64 Mb de RAM pelo simples fato de que conectar mais de 120 usuários num mesmo AP, mesmo usando AirMax, não seria aconselhável pois haveria queda de desempenho.
> 
> Observem que enquanto nas Rockets, a memória é de 64 Mb, nas Nanos a memória é de 32 Mb. Isto se deve, porque as Rockets foram desenvolvidas para serem ligadas em antenas setoriais de alto ganho de dBi's, que sem dúvida possuem um desempenho superior as antenas integradas as Nanos, pois na verdade estas foram desenvolvidas para serem clientes e não APs.
> 
> Portanto, de nada adiantaria a UBNT colocar 128 Mb numa Rocket, pois acima de 120 usuários haveria queda de desempenho, (mesmo usando TDMA) e a UBNT teria somente desperdiçado memória RAM em seus equipamentos.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima


Respondendo à sua pergunta, eu acho sim que eles perceberam que a deficiência do Rocket é seu Hardware (pouca memória e pouco processador). Tanto é que eles lançaram o Rocket Titanium que tem processador de 550 Mhz e 128 Mb de RAM. Provavelmente ele suportará mais clientes.

Agora com relação a um PC AP Mikrotik suportar milhares de clientes é óbvio que ele não vai. Seria até mesmo ruim pelo fato de que se der problema nesse AP, vai cair 

Mas também você não pode afirmar que ele não suportará bem mais que 120 clientes, quem sabe uns 200 ou até 300 clientes conectados. Que eu saiba ninguém fez esse teste para comprovar na prática se realmente não suporta.

O que eu penso é que nós devíamos testar e ver até quanto vai. Quantos clientes o protocolo CSMA suporta sem problemas.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Prezado Chadi, desculpe-me, mas ou então eu entendi errado o q vc quiz dizer ou então tem um erro muito grande na sua descrição sobre a colisão de pacotes. 

É no seguite trecho:

..."A colisão de pacotes não acontece no ar isoladamente somente com o seu Ap. O espectro é de todos, nós compartilhamos o mesmo."

Lendo esse trecho eu entendi que vc quis dizer que se eu colocar um AP num ambiente onde haja outros AP's transmitindo próximo dele, esses outros irão causar um aumento na colisão de pacotes no meu AP. É isso mesmo??

----------


## jlima2001

> Mas também você não pode afirmar que ele não suportará bem mais que 120 clientes, quem sabe uns 200 ou até 300 clientes conectados. Que eu saiba ninguém fez esse teste para comprovar na prática se realmente não suporta.


Um único AP em CSMA suportar 200 ou 300 clientes simultâneos em condições normais de uso????? *Nem aqui nem na China!*

Afirmo que em planos de 512 Kb, com qualidade não passa de uns 50 simultâneos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Prezado Chadi, desculpe-me, mas ou então eu entendi errado o q vc quiz dizer ou então tem um erro muito grande na sua descrição sobre a colisão de pacotes. 
> 
> É no seguite trecho:
> 
> ..."A colisão de pacotes não acontece no ar isoladamente somente com o seu Ap. O espectro é de todos, nós compartilhamos o mesmo."
> 
> Lendo esse trecho eu entendi que vc quis dizer que se eu colocar um AP num ambiente onde haja outros AP's transmitindo próximo dele, esses outros irão causar um aumento na colisão de pacotes no meu AP. É isso mesmo??


Sim, pois o canal é o meio físico de transmissao de dados, e todos os aps que estejam transmitindo no mesmo canal correm o risco de colisao. Demorei um bom tempo para entender isso  :Frown:

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Um único AP em CSMA suportar 200 ou 300 clientes simultâneos em condições normais de uso????? *Nem aqui nem na China!*
> 
> Afirmo que em planos de 512 Kb, com qualidade não passa de uns 50 simultâneos.


Veja bem, eu não disse 200 ou 300 clientes simultâneo, até porque ninguém tem um cenário desses. A proporção mais normal é algo em torno de 10 pra 1, desta forma, se uma base tiver 200 ou 300 clientes conectados, o máximo que terá simultâneo é 20 a 30. 

E essa afirmação de que não suporta é feita com base em testes práticos ou em mera suposição??

Mesmo que vc tenha uma boa experiencia, não pode afirmar com certeza que não é possível, pois teoricamente não há nada que impeça.

----------


## filzek

Gente cada dia mais me decepciono com o mercado de wireless.

PAREM COM LOUCURA!!! 

Torre deve ter conexão maxima de 1 km, mais do que isso é besteira, veja o custo de rocket+antena, o krazer + antena, ou Computech + Antena, qualquer coisa + antena???

200 ou 400 clientes numa torre??? O cara deve estar de brincadeira, imagina só o airtime e a interferência disso tudo apontado pro mesmo local??? 

Parem com isso, replanejamento já!!! Direta ja!!!

Maximo de 6 aps por torre, 60 graus de abertura, canais de 5.4 a 5.9 e pronto. Como ja diziam, usem 3mhz, usem 5mhz, usem 10mhz, usem 20mhz ou usem 40mhz, planejem!!!

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Sim, pois o canal é o meio físico de transmissao de dados, e todos os aps que estejam transmitindo no mesmo canal correm o risco de colisao. Demorei um bom tempo para entender isso



Pois é aí que tá. Se ele realmente quiz dizer isso, a informação está errada. Um AP "vizinho" nunca irá gerar colisão de pacotes no nosso AP. O que ele irá gerar é ruído e interferência, isso sim.

Mas colisão de pacotes somente ocorre quando dois rádios conectados ao mesmo AP tentam transmitir ao mesmo tempo

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Pois é aí que tá. Se ele realmente quiz dizer isso, a informação está errada. Um AP "vizinho" nunca irá gerar colisão de pacotes no nosso AP. O que ele irá gerar é ruído e interferência, isso sim.
> 
> Mas colisão de pacotes somente ocorre quando dois rádios conectados ao mesmo AP tentam transmitir ao mesmo tempo


Tenho que estudar mais isso, porque sinceramente estou engatinhando nesse tema.

Filzek, calma rapaz, a gente tá só especulando hehe, ninguém vai colocar 200 clientes em AP, a gente sabe que satura. 1 Pop por Km também nao sei se é viável, ao menos para mim nao, pois nao tenho tanta facilidade em alugar telhados, montar torres e brigar na justica contra a prefeitura de Lima para que me autorizem colocar torres no centro. Aqui no centro de Lima é uma burocracia sem fim, e a gente ganha o direito de instalar uma torre com briga na justica, entao sai caro. Eu acho que um Pop a cada 2Km está de bom tamanho, pois cada pop cobriria uma área de 13Km2. Eu espero chegar em pops a cada Km sim, mas nao agora.

Esse planejamento eu vi no MUM em Lima, calcular o downtilt de cada ap emissor e ver onde matamos o sinal. Ai planejamos o outro pop para nao ter sombra no sinal.

----------


## jlima2001

> A proporção mais normal é algo em torno de 10 pra 1, desta forma, se uma base tiver 200 ou 300 clientes conectados, o máximo que terá simultâneo é 20 a 30.


Que isso Santiago???? 10 pra 1 ?????? Acho que você está totalmente equivocado!!! No horário de pico, é pior do que 2 pra 1. 

Mas se você acha que está certo, joga lá no seu AP 200 ou 300 clientes conectados e veja o resultado.

Como disse o Filzek, '_você deve estar de brincadeira_'.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## EribertoTorres

200 ou 300 nao conecta, já sabemos que o hardware tem limitacoes. Eu acho que bateu 50 simultâenos por ap, pode planejar outro pop.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Gente cada dia mais me decepciono com o mercado de wireless.
> 
> PAREM COM LOUCURA!!! 
> 
> Torre deve ter conexão maxima de 1 km, mais do que isso é besteira, veja o custo de rocket+antena, o krazer + antena, ou Computech + Antena, qualquer coisa + antena???
> 
> 200 ou 400 clientes numa torre??? O cara deve estar de brincadeira, imagina só o airtime e a interferência disso tudo apontado pro mesmo local??? 
> 
> Parem com isso, replanejamento já!!! Direta ja!!!
> ...


LOUCURA!!! rsrsr Pode até ser que pense assim... Mas muita gente também chamou Nicola Tesla de louco quando ele começou a pesquisar sobre formas alternativas de transmissão de energia, substituindo o modelo de corrente contínua por corrente alternada e pior ainda quando ele colocou na cabeça que queria fazer transmissão de energia sem fios... 

Tudo parecia loucura, mas a coisa ficava pior ainda quando havia interesse financeiro por trás e grupos economicos dominantes e empresas líder tentavam convencer que o melhor era continuar da forma que estava...

Bom, mas se Nicola Tesla estava louco ou não eu não sei, mas o certo é que descobriu coisas importantíssimas que muda nossa forma de vida (pra melhor) até hoje.. INCLUSIVE A TRANSMISSÃO VIA RÁDIO, que é o que estamos discutindo aqui..

Quem quiser conhecer melhor a história dele, assita no youtube, clicando no link abaixo, acho que todos deveriam assitir, é inspirador e nos mostra o quanto a ciência e o conhecimento são FABULOSOS...

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Que isso Santiago???? 10 pra 1 ?????? Acho que você está totalmente equivocado!!! No horário de pico, é pior do que 2 pra 1. 
> 
> Mas se você acha que está certo, joga lá no seu AP 200 ou 300 clientes conectados e veja o resultado.
> 
> Como disse o Filzek, '_você deve estar de brincadeira_'.
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima



Não estou de brincadeira não, eu estou somente em busca de conhecimento, aprendizagem, troca de experiencias...

A proporção de 10 pra 1 é coerente sim. Aliás essa é a proporção aproximada que eu tenho na minha rede neste momento.

Se ler com atenção, vai notar que em momento algum eu mencionei que pretendo colocar em produção uma base com 200 ou 300 clientes em apenas um setor. O que eu disse foi: " Que eu saiba ninguém fez esse teste para comprovar na prática se realmente não suporta."

Pois gostaria sim de saber (por testes práticos e não somente suposição) qual a capacidade máxima do protocolo, pois se eu conheço o limite eu sei até onde posso ir com uma marrgem de segurança.

----------


## GuileW

> Pois é aí que tá. Se ele realmente quiz dizer isso, a informação está errada. Um AP "vizinho" nunca irá gerar colisão de pacotes no nosso AP. O que ele irá gerar é ruído e interferência, isso sim.
> 
> Mas colisão de pacotes somente ocorre quando dois rádios conectados ao mesmo AP tentam transmitir ao mesmo tempo


Santiago,

na verdade ambos estão corretos. O CSMA/CA é comum a todos. Se você está operando no MESMO canal de outro equipamento, poderá ocasionar colisão, se um dois dois não "enxergar" o outro. Colisão neste caso é o fato do receptor de RF receber duas transmissões simultaneamente, e este fato é inerente a questão de ser um cliente seu ou não. Afinal de contas, seu AP só vai saber se é cliente seu ou não na hora de demodular os dados. Mas realmente, colisão entre AP's não é comum, pois a tendência é que ambos APs se enxerguem e neste caso irão disputar o meio. 
Interferência é gerada quando o outro equipamento está em um canal próximo, fazendo com que o rádio não "entenda" a informação, sendo considerada esta um ruído. 

Portanto, fica uma dica: Se você não tem canal para trabalhar sozinho, escolher o mesmo canal de seu vizinho ao invés de escolher um canal próximo, pode ser muito melhor, pois a disputa do canal gera mesmo problema do que a interferência. Mas claro, tudo depende do nível de sinal interferente...

Att,

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Prezado Chadi, desculpe-me, mas ou então eu entendi errado o q vc quiz dizer ou então tem um erro muito grande na sua descrição sobre a colisão de pacotes. 
> 
> É no seguite trecho:
> 
> ..."A colisão de pacotes não acontece no ar isoladamente somente com o seu Ap. O espectro é de todos, nós compartilhamos o mesmo."
> 
> Lendo esse trecho eu entendi que vc quis dizer que se eu colocar um AP num ambiente onde haja outros AP's transmitindo próximo dele, esses outros irão causar um aumento na colisão de pacotes no meu AP. É isso mesmo??


Amigo o que eu quis dizer foi o seguinte. Quando se tem CSMA rodando em sua rede, o ap procura o MEIO (AR) e verifica se existe alguma transmissão ocorrendo. Se você possui o seu ap em um ambiente com diversos aps, ele ficara "perdido", sem saber se de fato existe alguém transmitindo naquele momento ou não Ou seja, mesmo tendo RTS na sua rede você esta apto a sofrer problemas devido ao meio congestionado. 

Atenciosamente,

----------


## jlima2001

Acho que o amigo Santiago realmente está um pouco perdido no assunto.

Quando dizemos que 200 usuários em um AP não são possíveis, não é porque achamos isso, mas sim porque vivenciamos isso e na prática sabemos que isto não funciona.

Quando dizemos que TDMA é superior em performance do que CSMA, não é porque achamos isso, mas sim porque na prática já testamos dezenas de vezes e comparamos os resultados.

Quando dizemos que a colisão de pacotes entre clientes de um mesmo AP é muito superior em CSMA do que em TDMA, é porque a lógica e a prática afirmam isso.

Quando dizemos que há colisões de pacotes entre redes diferentes, não é porque achamos isso, mas sim porque o funcionamento da transmissão wi-fi acontece assim. É lógica, nada mais do que isso. Se consideramos colisão de pacotes quando vários clientes transmitem ao mesmo tempo no mesmo canal, então considerar como interferência transmissões de outros APs ou clientes de redes diferentes é no mínimo falta de coerência e lógica.

Quando dizemos que a limitação de memória não é o fator significativo, muito menos predominante para a quantidade de clientes conectados, não é porque achamos isso, mas sim porque vivenciamos isso e porque a matemática é uma ciência exata.

É isso o que penso.

Mas acho que acima de tudo, devemos respeitar a opinião de cada um, bem como do amigo Santiago, que insiste em andar na contra-mão do que todos dizem aqui. É a opinião dele, mesmo que achamos sem lógica e sem fundamentos, mas pode acabar sendo a verdade, como ele mostrou em seu exemplo com Nicola Tesla.

Eu sinceramente prefiro acreditar na opinião da maioria, nas minhas teorias e práticas e nos conhecimentos que obtive durante os meus anos de estudo e experiencia.

O fórum é uma fonte de conhecimento, onde ninguém é dono da verdade, mas sim todos colaboradores para formação de conhecimento. Cabe cada um absorver o conhecimento daquilo que ache ser o coerente e mais convincente.

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## deanactive

Galera perdão pela demora em responder alguns estava meio ocupado.

Bem quanto a pergunta se eu utilizaria tdma ou não:

R= Atualmente não utilizaria tdma por algumas questões práticas e de competitividade. Não utilizar tdma permite que eu tenha uma maior competitividade, tendo maior opções de escolha de equipamentos, desde o que dizem ser xing ling como já ouvi muitas vezes (Krazer é xing ling importado pra mim isso é balela o filzek pode dizer quantas vezes já leu isso, lamentável) até o mais sofisticado, acredito que as pessoas pecam por escolher errado as aplicações de seus equipamentos. Principalmente agora que tem muita empresa olhando para o Brasil.

Nas entrelinhas para eu está correto, o que o Filzek disse: é melhor planejar e fazer melhor uso dos canais. Tem gente que só usa TDMA com 40Mhz na rede inteira por achar que passa mais banda, ledo engano. Que tal pensar a rede em 10mhz, 5mhz, 20mhz e deixar 40mhz pra enlaces? Quem fala em 5mhz escuta quem fala em 5mhz, mais canais limpos, ebaaa.

Comprar equipos com bom angulo de elevação, trabalhar com baixa potência, antenas de ganho moderado, e intercalar canalização e polaridade faz uma diferença danada, e é tendência pra quem quer desbravar com qualidade.

TDMA

O tdma melhora a questão de piso de ruído uma vez que faz um determinado controle, mas imagine o que um protocolo proprietário de tdma faz, não é melhorar a comunicação e tornar mais sensível para o protocolo ? (tentar escutar melhor o tdma da fabricante) Agora imaginem a loucura que está todo mundo usando airmax, todos vão estar com priorização sobre o airmax a canalização e ainda as conexões diretas com o pop, resultado, enxame de sinais captados. Prefiro ficar com meu canal em csma e ter somente o risco de perda por choque pacotes e compartilhamento de meio físico, do que acrescentar nesse meio físico um piso ruído oriundo da escuta do tdma proprietário (Note pra ver seu site survey). Porque a galera tem mais resultados com tdma da mkt? Porque poucos montam rede com tdma mkt.

Outra coisa 100 mbps em ptmp com um setor realmente é doidera, aqui planejo para 20-25mbps meus ptmp, não 15mbps como mencionado (media de 29mbps 4 de folga), estou abrindo um daqui uns dias e vai ser todo n 1x1 sem tdma, para falar a verdade hoje estou pendendo em montar um setor com equipamentos intelbrás e krazer, uma para estimular os caras a estarem sempre melhores e defender meu país (Que fique claro que não trabalho pra nenhuma empresa dessas), e outra que eu posso colocar 5-6 setores em um pop com uso conciente do espectro. Veja que 5-6 tenho mais de 100mbps e 1x1, o milagre da multiplicação que o 5.4 e 5.8 nos permite. Até 2x2 quero evitar usar, consigo muito mais banda usando v e h separadamente em single chanel e posso colocar muito mais setorees em um único lugar caso seja necessário, embora o melhor a fazer é montar uma malha central gigabit, atendimento em 100mbps cabeado e pops 5.4-5.8 para permitir a rede cabeada crescer sob demanda.

Airgrid melhor escolha por ter menor angulo de abertura pro cliente, infelizmente as brasileiras pouco se importam com o ângulo de abertura.

Por isso a única coisa que quero é um script para fazer controle de mcs e sinal. Droga.. kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Galera perdão pela demora em responder alguns estava meio ocupado.
> 
> Bem quanto a pergunta se eu utilizaria tdma ou não:
> 
> R= Atualmente não utilizaria tdma por algumas questões práticas e de competitividade. Não utilizar tdma permite que eu tenha uma maior competitividade, tendo maior opções de escolha de equipamentos, desde o que dizem ser xing ling como já ouvi muitas vezes (Krazer é xing ling importado pra mim isso é balela o filzek pode dizer quantas vezes já leu isso, lamentável) até o mais sofisticado, acredito que as pessoas pecam por escolher errado as aplicações de seus equipamentos. Principalmente agora que tem muita empresa olhando para o Brasil.
> 
> Nas entrelinhas para eu está correto, o que o Filzek disse: é melhor planejar e fazer melhor uso dos canais. Tem gente que só usa TDMA com 40Mhz na rede inteira por achar que passa mais banda, ledo engano. Que tal pensar a rede em 10mhz, 5mhz, 20mhz e deixar 40mhz pra enlaces? Quem fala em 5mhz escuta quem fala em 5mhz, mais canais limpos, ebaaa.
> 
> Comprar equipos com bom angulo de elevação, trabalhar com baixa potência, antenas de ganho moderado, e intercalar canalização e polaridade faz uma diferença danada, e é tendência pra quem quer desbravar com qualidade.
> ...


Gostei de ver, deu uma aula.
Algo que já penso a muito tempo, mas que não encontrava palavras para expressar.
Sigo seu raciocínio.

Mas acrescento alguns detalhes:
1 - interligar os POP por cabo é inviável, uma vez que terá que registrar todos os POP.
2 - Mantenham a faixa 5.4 (5470 à 5725) para atendimento aos clientes, e a faixa 5.8 (5725 à 5850) para enlaces.
3 - Sempre que possível, utilizem antenas de maior ganho e diminuam a potencia (tanto para PTMP como para PTP).

Leitura adicional: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=147398

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Galera perdão pela demora em responder alguns estava meio ocupado.
> 
> Bem quanto a pergunta se eu utilizaria tdma ou não:
> 
> R= Atualmente não utilizaria tdma por algumas questões práticas e de competitividade. Não utilizar tdma permite que eu tenha uma maior competitividade, tendo maior opções de escolha de equipamentos, desde o que dizem ser xing ling como já ouvi muitas vezes (Krazer é xing ling importado pra mim isso é balela o filzek pode dizer quantas vezes já leu isso, lamentável) até o mais sofisticado, acredito que as pessoas pecam por escolher errado as aplicações de seus equipamentos. Principalmente agora que tem muita empresa olhando para o Brasil.
> 
> Nas entrelinhas para eu está correto, o que o Filzek disse: é melhor planejar e fazer melhor uso dos canais. Tem gente que só usa TDMA com 40Mhz na rede inteira por achar que passa mais banda, ledo engano. Que tal pensar a rede em 10mhz, 5mhz, 20mhz e deixar 40mhz pra enlaces? Quem fala em 5mhz escuta quem fala em 5mhz, mais canais limpos, ebaaa.
> 
> Comprar equipos com bom angulo de elevação, trabalhar com baixa potência, antenas de ganho moderado, e intercalar canalização e polaridade faz uma diferença danada, e é tendência pra quem quer desbravar com qualidade.
> ...


Amigo com certeza tudo o que disse é verdade. A ideia de utilizar 1x1 e não 2x2 e uma ideia valida, e deve ser adotada de acordo com a necessidade de cada um. No entanto não podemos esquecer os benefícios do Mimo. Existem os dois lados da moeda para cada topologia adotada, não existe nenhuma solução definitiva que atenda a todos e não possua pontos negativos. Ja em relação ao problema do TDMA mencionado por você, temos o RocketGps para isso, onde o problema e sanado. Mas se de fato existirem problemas ocorrendo em uma rede TDMA, uma rede CSMA com certeza não obteria um resultado superior nas mesmas condições.

Att,

----------


## latelecom

Pessoal, realizei no mês passado, o treinamento de Capacitação Intelbras em Redes Wireless Outdoor e aprovei. Em matéria de redes wireless agregou bastante conhecimento, tendo em vista que meu nível de conhecimento era mediano.
A pior parte é que custa R$ 1.000,00 com duração de 1 semana, incluindo hospedagem, almoço e brinde (APC 2S-14). Além disso, tive a oportunidade de conhecer o parque fabril e a estrutura de P&D da empresa.

Fica a dica.

J.C.

----------


## deanactive

É meu querido, bem levantado o que disse complementou muito bem! 


3 - Sempre que possível, utilizem antenas de maior ganho e diminuam a potencia (tanto para PTMP como para PTP).
R= É a mais pura verdade, imagine ai airgrid 23dbi com baixa potencia, isso se traduz em qualidade e bom alcance mesmo em 5.4 utilizando no máximo 27dbm, latencia então esquece. kkk




> Gostei de ver, deu uma aula.
> Algo que já penso a muito tempo, mas que não encontrava palavras para expressar.
> Sigo seu raciocínio.
> 
> 
> Mas acrescento alguns detalhes:
> 1 - interligar os POP por cabo é inviável, uma vez que terá que registrar todos os POP.
> 2 - Mantenham a faixa 5.4 (5470 à 5725) para atendimento aos clientes, e a faixa 5.8 (5725 à 5850) para enlaces.
> 3 - Sempre que possível, utilizem antenas de maior ganho e diminuam a potencia (tanto para PTMP como para PTP).
> ...

----------


## deanactive

Achei barato, uma boa opção, só de hospedagem pra uma semana iria gastar pelo menos 400,00R$. Se for top vale a pena;




> Pessoal, realizei no mês passado, o treinamento de Capacitação Intelbras em Redes Wireless Outdoor e aprovei. Em matéria de redes wireless agregou bastante conhecimento, tendo em vista que meu nível de conhecimento era mediano.
> A pior parte é que custa R$ 1.000,00 com duração de 1 semana, incluindo hospedagem, almoço e brinde (APC 2S-14). Além disso, tive a oportunidade de conhecer o parque fabril e a estrutura de P&D da empresa.
> 
> Fica a dica.
> 
> J.C.

----------


## deanactive

Pois é maninho, concordo, tanto que para alguém que quer investir pouco numa cidade com poucos concorrentes, iniciar com qualidade e boa banda passante por setor indico utilizar 20/40mhz e a medida que aumentar os clientes começar a migrar o uso de canalização, assim você tem tempo para otimizar a rede e sem downtime, claro que com tudo já pensado na expansão, um bocado de gente tem problemas porque esquece de pensar: E quando eu crescer?

O rocket gps é uma excelente alternativa, excelente mesmo! Porém no meu cenário, utilizaria apenas para ptp, e não ptmp até o momento observando o seu valor, agora uma rede com gps flui muito melhor indiscutível, isso é padrão das grandes telecons para sincronismo de seus transmissores.





> Amigo com certeza tudo o que disse é verdade. A ideia de utilizar 1x1 e não 2x2 e uma ideia valida, e deve ser adotada de acordo com a necessidade de cada um. No entanto não podemos esquecer os benefícios do Mimo. Existem os dois lados da moeda para cada topologia adotada, não existe nenhuma solução definitiva que atenda a todos e não possua pontos negativos. Ja em relação ao problema do TDMA mencionado por você, temos o RocketGps para isso, onde o problema e sanado. Mas se de fato existirem problemas ocorrendo em uma rede TDMA, uma rede CSMA com certeza não obteria um resultado superior nas mesmas condições.
> 
> Att,

----------


## Rockill

> Estou migrando para o 5.8 e pretendo usar este equipamento, barato e financiável pelo BNDES...
> 
> Alguém aqui pode citar experiências do mesmo em modo BRIDGE?



Ahhh como eu possso, Dpossp definir esse quipamento como dor de cabeça purissima!!!
Dano critico no bolço manolo!

- - - Atualizado - - -

Boa noite galera, tenho um micro provedor com alguns clientes cabeados e outros conectados 2.4ghz, comprei um par de WOM 5000 5.8ghz afim de lincar meu AP 2.4 com meu servidor que esta em um bairro(Bairro A) e o meu AP em outro(Bairro B).
já faço esse link em 2.4 da seguinte maneira.
meu servidor (BrazilFW) esta ligado Via cabo a uma placa cliente 2.4ghz clonando o MAC dessa placa na rede,(a internet no bairro "B'' só funciona assim) essa placa se conecta ao meu ap(bairro B)
e através desse ap tenho alguns clientes WIFI e outros cabeados funcionam muito bem, mais ainda sim tenho problemas de latência devido o alto nível de ruido e trafego nessa faixa de frequência, as minhas placas 2.4 estão lincadas em modo Bridge.
ate aqui só alegria todos clientes com internet ((OFF-TOPC)"mais reclamando do lag no DOTA" No Bairro B)
no "A'' só alegria msm sem problemas, todos se conectam via cabo.

configurei o par de 5.8 intelbras WOM 5000 da mesma forma em modo bridge elas lincam perfeitamente tenho acesso remoto via webadmin ao meu servidor perfeito. quando mando meu servidor clonar o MAC da placa cliente 5.8 o link trava e não consigo mais acesso nem a internet nem ao servidor nem o webadmin das placas.

perguntas que ficam:
porque as placas 2.4 ou 5.8 o MAC WLAN delas prevalece em cima do MAC da interface LAN do terminal no modo cliente?
tem como fazer com que isso não aconteça?
gostaria de montar um AP ligado ao meu servidor e ligar varios clientes atras te uma outra placa em modo cliente.

porque quando clono o MAC de uma placa 2.4 o link Funciona perfeitamente e quando clono o MAC da 5.8 o link trava?

Ates que me chamem de louco fiz esses teste um um servidor idêntico ao meu servidor ativo que tenho de standby para coso de falhas do servidor primário os dois tem as mesmas configurações de hardware o mantenho os dois sempre clonados. caso de qualquer pane no primário ligo o secundário o os usuarios nem notam a diferença.
liguei um dos meus links de internet no servidor secundário de minha maquina Admin nele.

se eu colocar o link 5.8 AP nele e cadastrar o mac da antena cliente no serv eu conecto e tenho internet no terminal cliente(minha maquina) perfeito!
mais meu servidor trabalha com DHCP amarrando IP a MAC se algum outro terminal tentar se conectar e ale através da antena como cliente o servidor reconhece como MAC Clonado e rejeita esse terminal.
Minha unica maneira de conectar mais de um cliente via WIFI é inverter colocando o servidor como um Cliente na minha rede WIFI e os terminais conectados a um AP.

Vlw Galera obrigado pela ajuda agradeço dês de já!
Por favor a ajudem !!!

----------


## latelecom

Compartilhando... Isso sim, ajuda bastante...

Instalação e configuração - Geral:



Instalação e configuração em modo de operação cliente:



J.C.

----------


## RCINFONET

> Boa meu garoto, penso assim como você. Conheço as tecnologias também, antes de ter o provedor tinha uma autorizada de aparelhos eletrônicos, tinha 10 autorizadas e estava sempre trabalhando dia a dia com o que aparecia de mais recente no Brasil.
> 
> Conheço também as armadilhas da industria, temos uma rede de porte médio aqui e me peguei muito dependente da UBNT, então resolvi ''descentralizar'' e montar outros POP's com outras tecnologias, até agora está indo bem, sem usar protocolo proprietário as minhas opções de hardware são diversas, temos mais de 800 clientes em protocolos proprietários e quero acabar com essa dependência.
> 
> Trabalhamos com setorização e cada POP nosso vai em média 100 clientes, então montei o POP intelbrás (só em N) e estamos associando os clientes neles, o bom dessa experiência é que estamos descobrindo hardwares de qualidade que não deixam nada a desejar a Ubiquiti como a antena da Maxxstation, *é uma maravilha*, depois de atualizar o firmware dela ela trabalha em (A,B,N) acredite, pode-se ativar o Airmax ou não dependendo do que se precisa ela é a antena (atualmente) ideal.


Roberto, as maxxstations, aquelas distribuídas pela Oiw, se conectam em pops com airmax ativo?

----------


## DGaba

> Gostaria de compartilhar os resultados surpreendentes dos testes que realizei, comparando NS LOCO M5, NS M5 e WOM 5000.
> 
> Cenário: troca de arquivos a uma distância de 1Km do AP.
> 
> Performance:
> NS LOCO M5 = 18 MBps
> NS M5 = 32 MBps
> WOM 5000 = 30 MBps
> 
> ...



Aqui vocês encontram produtos de network, security e telecom. Contam com um atendimento personalizado, prazo de entrega eficiente e condições de pagamento facilitadas. Na Plantec também são ministrados cursos nessas 3 áreas. Conheça nossa empresa, encontre a solução num simples contato. 
Daniel gaba - 11 2147 3295

----------


## DGaba

Tudo é questão de homologação. Temos clientes aqui na Plantec que utilizam a CPE WOM5000 com bases Ubiquit e Microtik, sem perda de desempenho. Um bom conhecimento e equipamento bem configurado, juntamente com bom preço, bom atendimento, prazo de entrega satisfatório e suporte técnico fazem a diferença.
À disposição.
Daniel - Plantec Distribuidora
11 2147 3295

----------


## cooperrj

Minha rede atualmente esta com Mikrotik somente como router e a transmissão toda sendo pelos produtos da Intelbras, não tenho problemas até o momento, utilizo tanto na transmissão quanto na recepção para o cliente e estou muito satisfeito com o produto.
Obviamente, passou por diversos problemas até eles acertarem, por isso aconselho que se for utilizar, ao comprar já verifique se esta com a ultima versão do firmware (Hoje é a 3.1), caso não esteja, já vai atualizando.
A Ubiquiti é muito boa também, não se tem o que reclamar dela, mas eu particularmente optei por usar tecnologia nacional e estou tendo bons resultados.

Até concordo que o produto faz diferença na rede, mas antes do equipamento vem o fator técnico, não adianta a pessoa ter um Rocket ligado em um Base Station se ele não souber trabalhar. Já vi casos como consultor do provedor ter Ubiquiti e a rede ser bem ruim por não ter técnico capacitado, mas também já vi redes com TP-Link funcionando muito bem...

O nosso amigo acima informou algo muito importante, a questão de padronizar a rede, evitem ficar misturando Ubiquiti com Intelbras, tplink entre outros. Se você usa Intelbras na torre para transmissão, use nos clientes também, se você usa Ubiquiti nas torres, passe a usar Ubiquiti também nos clientes, e assim vai...

Eu por exemplo uso Intelbras na transmissão para o cliente e como kit de instalação no cliente. Não vou mentir, uso ubiquiti nos enlaces, pelo menos por enquanto, vou fazer um enlace na próxima semana e testarei Intelbras para ver como se comporta, caso o resultado seja bom, passarei a optar pelo Intelbras também no enlace.

Enfim, essa é minha opinião... Por enquanto estou satisfeito com os produtos Intelbras, ainda não acionei o suporte deles, não tive necessidade, mas até onde já li de relatos, o suporte é muito bom também, coisa que com a Ubiquiti você não teria tanta facilidade por se tratar de um produto estrangeiro...

Abraços.

----------


## 1929

Não creio que o "padrão" esteja na marca.
Acho que o padrão está mais ligado ao fator "protocolo". Airmax com Airmax, NV2 com NV2, 802.11 seja a, b, g ou N. com 802.11.
Também Base dupla polarização não roda legal com clientes de uma só polarização. Até vai, mas não legal.

Talvez levando ao extremo das exigências, ter o mesmo chipset em tudo... pode ser legal.

Quando se fala em bem configurado, o que se quer dizer?
A meu ver ter conhecimentos de RF, e saber como cada uma das opções de configuração atua na conexão.

Mas mesmo assim, se não tiver visada boa não tem o que fazer em "qualquer rede". Não tem configuração que ajude...
Digo isso por experiência. Aqui a geografia não ajuda muito. Além disse há uma quantidade enorme de árvores prá tudo que é lado. Já temos perdido clientes por insistir em instalar com uma visada não muito legal. É só incomodo.
Não tem rádio que resolva isso.
Quem já não instalou um rádio no cliente, onde só configurou o básico e ficou bombando? E configurar o básico qualquer um faz.

Então temos que elogiar ou criticar rádios, sempre com cautela. O cenário para uns provedores é bom, para outros não tanto. 
Tendo uma boa visada, até o criticado chipset Realtek 8186 vai dar resultado.

Se me disserem que tem marcas de rádio que são muito ruins, também vou concordar. Mas aí é mais questão de qualidade de componentes e talvez nem de projeto.

Pessoal, desculpem me expressar, não estou aqui querendo desmerecer ninguém mas expressando minha opinião pessoal baseado no que tenho observado. Mas não sou dono da verdade. Qualquer argumentação será bem aceita.

----------


## marcelomg

Sabias palavras do amigo 1929, concordo plenamente! Não vale apena ficar preso a uma marca, ainda mais estrangeira que [email protected] e anda pro consumidor brsileiro, nem site tem em portugues fora o problema das lans etc...
Sobre o problema de Base ser MIMO e cliente ser SISO, é só tentar equilibrar 50% horizontal e 50% vertical o que dá vantagens para trabalhar em ambientes poluidos com gatonets com antena omni.
Não existe receita de bolo,antes uma rede mista bem planejada e executada do que uma rede com protocolo proprietário, dependente de uma marca com custos operacionais caros como aquisição e manutenção.
Imaginem o seguinte cenário, provedor x 100% UBNT Airmax pagando 240 na CPE e provedor y com rede mista e bem executada, pagando 150~170 na CPE? como concorrer?

----------


## tndaniel

> bem que eles podiam fazer uma versão LOCO desse equipamento aqui: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...i-mimo-2x2-_JM
> com esse equipamento servindo de painel e uma versão loco do mesmo para os clientes com valor atrativo... ai sim mudaria a minha cabeça e de muita gente...
> 
> ubiquiti:
> nanostation m2 ou m5 nas torres - R$320,00
> nano loco m2 ou m5 nos clientes de R$170,00 a R$200,00
> isso tudo com tecnologia mimo automatico.
> 
> intelbras
> ...


Só informando, já ouvi dizer que a Intelbras já está desenvolvendo o novo WOM-5000 sendo MIMO.

----------


## Poemander

Amigos do fórum... durante uma atualização de firmware da WOM 5000, houve um problema e não consigo mais acessá-la... só os 2 primeiros leds ficam acesos e mesmo pressionando o reset não há qualquer alteração.

Alguém pode dar uma luz sobre o assunto para poder reverter essa situação?

Abraço.

----------


## DGaba

> Só informando, já ouvi dizer que a Intelbras já está desenvolvendo o novo WOM-5000 sendo MIMO.


Boa tarde!
É, existe esse projeto sim! Mas enquanto isso, o WOM Siso continua ser a solução para provedores que entregam internet a seus clientes com raio médio de 2Km. E no mercado cada vez mais. A linha WISP da Intelbrás tem deixado marcas boas. E a Plantec vem fazendo seu papel na distribuição dessa linha, com transparência e ótimo relacionamento. E tem até troca expressa se seu produto apresentar problema!
Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
Aqui nós temos bom preço e na maioria das vezes pronta entrega.
Esperamos por você!

PLANTEC DISTRIBUIDORA
Daniel Gaba - 11 2147 3295

----------


## filzek

*CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 5 R2 RBSXT-5nDr2 agora com CARTÃO BNDES E NOTA FISCAL! Lançamento NACIONAL!!!*Bom Dia Galera,

Vocês como apreciadores de Mikrotik, é de grande satisfação que dou a notícia de primeira mão que os produtos Mikrotiks já estão sendo nacionalizados oficialmente pela All Earth, a partir de agora, vocês terão todos os produtos com excelentes preços, descontos e qualidade e garantia que somente a All Earth poderá lhes oferecer! 

Alguns produtos já foram nacionalizados e têm seus lotes prontos para a venda ao consumidor/provedor/revenda.

A linha SXT Lite R2 foi a primeira a estar pronta.

CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 5 R2 RBSXT-5nDr2 
CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 2 R2 RBSXT-2nDr2

O que você provedor ganha com isso?

Tudo, pode comprar via CARTÃO BNDES oficialmente, com sua nota fiscal emitida completa e do mesmo produto adquirido, melhor custo do mercado, garantia e pronta entrega!

O custo do produto pode ser encontrado na guia Classificado Wireless, pois somente é lá que se pode fazer composições de venda, e esse post é para mostrar que a linha SXT foi nacionalizada!


O post pode ser acessado diretamente aqui:
*CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 5 R2 RBSXT-5nDr2 apenas R$ 209.90 unitário / Cx fechada a R$ 199,90 cada / https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=170824

CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 5 R2 RBSXT-5nDr2 unitária a 209,90 / cx fechada a 199,90 (20 peças)
CPE Mikrotik SXT Lite 2 R2 RBSXT-2nDr2 unitária a 179,90 / cx fechada a 175,90 (20 peças)

BNDES disponível OFICIAL para o produto que já está aprovado dentro do PPB da All Earth! 
COMPRE E PAGUE COM BNDES OFICIALMENTE, COM SUA NOTA FISCAL COM O MESMO PRODUTO, OFICIALMENTE!!!

Nota fiscal e todos os impostos inclusos!

Promoção válida para o mês de Fevereiro ou enquanto durarem os estoques!

All Earth Comérico de Eletrônicos LTDA
Distribuidor Oficial Mikrotik
(19) 3256-5557
(19) 3245-0708*

----------

